# 8 - 3 - 8 ~ Word Game



## Sparky (Jul 4, 2019)

Take a group of 3 letters from the previous last word, to start a new 8 letter word 

Ap*pro*val ~ Prospect 

Pro*spe*ct ~ Spending


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 4, 2019)

Sp*end*ing  ~ Endanger


----------



## Sparky (Jul 4, 2019)

En*dan*ger ~ Dandered


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 4, 2019)

Dan*der*ed  ~ Derriere


----------



## Sparky (Jul 5, 2019)

D*err*iere ~ Errantly


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 5, 2019)

Err*ant*ly ~  Antelope


----------



## Sparky (Jul 6, 2019)

An*tel*ope ~ Televise


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 7, 2019)

Tele*vis*e ~ Visceral


----------



## Sparky (Jul 7, 2019)

Vis*cer*al ~ Ceramide


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 7, 2019)

* Cer*amide ~Ceremony


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 7, 2019)

Ce*rem*ony ~  Remittal


----------



## Sparky (Jul 8, 2019)

Re*mit*tal ~ Mitigate


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 8, 2019)

Miti*gat*e  ~ Gatepost


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 8, 2019)

Gate*pos*t  ~ Position


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 8, 2019)

*Pos*ition ~ Postcard


----------



## Sparky (Jul 9, 2019)

Post*car*d ~ Cardinal


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 10, 2019)

Car*din*al  ~ Dinosaur


----------



## Sparky (Jul 10, 2019)

Di*nos*aur ~ Noseband


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 10, 2019)

Nose*ban*d  ~  Bankrupt


----------



## Sparky (Jul 11, 2019)

Bank*rup*t ~ Ruptured


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 12, 2019)

Rup*tur*ed ~ Turbojet


----------



## Sparky (Jul 12, 2019)

T*urb*ojet ~ Urbanist


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 12, 2019)

Ur*ban*ist ~ Bankroll


----------



## Sparky (Jul 12, 2019)

B*ank*roll ~ Ankerite


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2019)

An*ker*ite ~ Kerchief


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2019)

Ker*chi*ef ~ Chirping


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Jul 13, 2019)

Chirping -ing - Ingenious


----------



## Sparky (Jul 14, 2019)

In*gen*ious ~ Gendarme


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2019)

Gen*dar*me ~ Darkroom


----------



## Sparky (Jul 15, 2019)

Dark*roo*m ~ Roofline


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2019)

Roo*fli*ne - Flintier


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2019)

Fl*int*ier  ~  Internet


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2019)

In*ter*net ~ Terawatt


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 16, 2019)

Te*raw*att  ~ Rawboned


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2019)

Raw*bon*ed ~ Bondable


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2019)

Bond*abl*e ~ Ablution


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2019)

A*blu*tion ~ Blubbing


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2019)

Blub*bin*g  ~ Binaural


----------



## Sparky (Jul 19, 2019)

Bi*nau*ral ~ Nautical


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 20, 2019)

Nau*tic*al  ~  Ticklish


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2019)

Tick*lis*h ~Listened


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2019)

Lis*ten*ed ~ Tendency


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2019)

T*end*ency ~ Endeared


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2019)

End*ear*ed ~ Earphone


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2019)

Ear*pho*ne ~ Phosphor


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2019)

Pho*sph*or ~ Spheroid


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 22, 2019)

Sp*her*oid ~ Heritage


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 23, 2019)

He*rit*age ~  Ritually


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2019)

Ritu*all*y ~ Allocate


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 23, 2019)

Al*loc*ate ~  Location


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2019)

Lo*cat*ion ~ Cataract


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 24, 2019)

Ca*tar*act  ~  Tarragon


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 24, 2019)

Tar*rag*on ~ Ragdolls


----------



## Repondering (Jul 24, 2019)

Rag*dol*ls ~ Dolorous


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2019)

Do*lor*ous  ~  Lordship


----------



## Sparky (Jul 25, 2019)

L*ord*ship ~ Ordinary


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2019)

Ordi*nar*y  ~  Narrator


----------



## Sparky (Jul 26, 2019)

N*arr*ator ~ Arrested


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 27, 2019)

Arre*ste*d  ~  Stemware


----------



## Sparky (Jul 27, 2019)

S*tem*ware ~ Template


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 27, 2019)

Tem*pla*te ~ Plantain


----------



## Sparky (Jul 28, 2019)

Pl*ant*ain ~ Anteater


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2019)

An*tea*ter  ~  Teakwood


----------



## Sparky (Jul 29, 2019)

Teak*woo*d ~ Woodened


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 29, 2019)

Woo*den*ed ~  Denounce


----------



## Sparky (Jul 30, 2019)

De*nou*nce ~ Nouvelle


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2019)

Nou*vel*le  ~  Velocity


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 30, 2019)

Ve*loc*ity ~ Locaters


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 31, 2019)

Lo*cat*ers ~  Catheter


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2019)

Ca*the*ter ~ Theremin


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 31, 2019)

The*rem*in ~  Remedial


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 31, 2019)

*Rem*edial ~ Remember


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2019)

Re*mem*ber ~  Membrane


----------



## Sparky (Aug 1, 2019)

M*emb*rane ~ Embalmed


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 2, 2019)

Em*bal*med  ~  Baldness


----------



## Sparky (Aug 2, 2019)

B*ald*ness ~ Alderman


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 2, 2019)

Alder*man *~ Managers


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 2, 2019)

M*ana*gers ~  Anarchic


----------



## Sparky (Aug 3, 2019)

An*arc*hic ~ Archived


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2019)

Ar*chi*ved ~  Chipmunk


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 3, 2019)

Chipm*unk *Bunkbeds


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2019)

Bunk*bed*s ~  Bedazzle


----------



## Sparky (Aug 4, 2019)

Be*daz*zle ~ Dazzling


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 5, 2019)

Dazz*lin*g ~  Lingerie


----------



## Sparky (Aug 5, 2019)

Lin*ger*ie ~ Germanic


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 5, 2019)

Ger*man*ic ~  Mannered


----------



## Sparky (Aug 6, 2019)

M*ann*ered ~ Announce


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 6, 2019)

Anno*unc*e  ~ Unclench


----------



## Sparky (Aug 7, 2019)

Un*cle*nch ~ Cleansed


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 7, 2019)

Clean*sed *~ Sedation


----------



## Repondering (Aug 7, 2019)

Se*dat*ion ~ Dateline


----------



## Sparky (Aug 8, 2019)

Da*tel*ine ~ Telethon


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2019)

Te*let*hon ~ Lethargy


----------



## Sparky (Aug 9, 2019)

Let*har*gy ~ Harangue


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2019)

Haran*gue* ~  Guernsey


----------



## Sparky (Aug 10, 2019)

*Gue*rnsey ~ Guesting


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2019)

Gue*sti*ng ~ Stickily


----------



## Sparky (Aug 11, 2019)

Stic*kil*y ~ Kilogram


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 11, 2019)

Ki*log*ram ~  Logogram


----------



## Sparky (Aug 12, 2019)

Logo*gra*m ~ Grappler


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2019)

Grap*ple*r  ~  Pleasing


----------



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2019)

P*lea*sing ~ Leavened


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2019)

Lea*ven*ed ~ Vendetta


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2019)

Ven*det*ta ~ Detested


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 14, 2019)

*Det*ested ~ Detected


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 14, 2019)

De*tec*ted ~ Tectonic


----------



## Sparky (Aug 15, 2019)

Tec*ton*ic ~ Toneless


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2019)

Ton*ele*ss ~  Election


----------



## Sparky (Aug 16, 2019)

E*lec*tion ~ Lecterns


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 16, 2019)

Lec*ter*ns ~  Terminus


----------



## Sparky (Aug 17, 2019)

Ter*min*us ~ Minimise


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Aug 17, 2019)

Minimise - mis - Mistrust


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 17, 2019)

Mis*tru*st ~ Trucking


----------



## Sparky (Aug 18, 2019)

Truc*kin*g ~ Kingfish


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2019)

King*fis*h ~ Fiscally


----------



## Sparky (Aug 19, 2019)

Fis*cal*ly ~ Calabash


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 19, 2019)

Cala*bas*h ~Baseball


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 19, 2019)

Base*bal*l ~  Baluster


----------



## Sparky (Aug 20, 2019)

B*alu*ster ~ Aluminum


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 20, 2019)

Alu*min*um  ~  Minutely


----------



## Sparky (Aug 21, 2019)

Mi*nut*ely ~ Nuthouse


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 22, 2019)

Nu*tho*use  ~  Thorough


----------



## Sparky (Aug 22, 2019)

Tho*rou*gh ~ Roundish


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 22, 2019)

Roun*dis*h ~  Discover


----------



## Sparky (Aug 24, 2019)

Di*sco*ver ~ Scolding


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2019)

S*col*ding ~  Colorful


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2019)

Co*lor*ful ~ Lordship


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2019)

Lord*shi*p ~  Shinbone


----------



## Sparky (Aug 26, 2019)

S*hin*bone ~ Hindered


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 27, 2019)

Hin*der*ed ~  Derisive


----------



## Sparky (Aug 27, 2019)

De*ris*ive ~ Risottos


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2019)

R*iso*ttos - Isotrope


----------



## Sparky (Aug 28, 2019)

Iso*tro*pe ~ Tropical


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 28, 2019)

Tro*pic*al ~  Pickings


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2019)

P*ick*ings - Ickiness


----------



## Sparky (Aug 29, 2019)

Icki*nes*s ~ Nestling


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 30, 2019)

N*est*ling  ~  Esthetic


----------



## Sparky (Aug 30, 2019)

Es*the*tic ~ Theremin


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2019)

The*rem*in ~  Reminder


----------



## Sparky (Aug 31, 2019)

Rem*ind*er ~ Indented


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2019)

In*den*ted ~  Denature


----------



## Sparky (Sep 1, 2019)

D*ena*ture ~ Enabling


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 1, 2019)

Ena*bli*ng ~  Blissful


----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2019)

B*lis*sful ~ Listener


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 2, 2019)

Lis*ten*er ~Tenderly


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 2, 2019)

T*end*erly  ~  Endanger


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 2, 2019)

En*dan*ger ~ Dandruff


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 3, 2019)

D*and*ruff ~  Androgen


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2019)

An*dro*gen ~ Drophead


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 4, 2019)

Dro*phe*ad  ~ Phenolic


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 4, 2019)

*Phe*nolic ~ Pheasant


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2019)

Phea*san*t  ~  Sandwich


----------



## Sparky (Sep 5, 2019)

S*and*wich ~ Andesite


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2019)

An*des*ite  ~ Desolate


----------



## Sparky (Sep 6, 2019)

De*sol*ate ~ Solarise


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2019)

Solarise ~  Larkspur


----------



## Sunny (Sep 7, 2019)

Larks*pur* ~ Purplish


----------



## Sparky (Sep 7, 2019)

Pur*pli*sh ~ Plimsole


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 8, 2019)

P*lim*sole ~  Limerick


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 8, 2019)

Li*mer*ick ~Mermaids


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 9, 2019)

Mer*mai*ds ~  Maintain


----------



## Sparky (Sep 9, 2019)

Ma*int*ain ~ Interest


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 9, 2019)

In*ter*est  ~  Terminal


----------



## Sparky (Sep 10, 2019)

Ter*min*al ~ Minister


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2019)

M*ini*ster ~  Initiate


----------



## Sparky (Sep 11, 2019)

I*nit*iate ~ Nitrogen


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 14, 2019)

Nit*rog*en  ~  Rogation


----------



## Sparky (Sep 15, 2019)

Ro*gat*ion ~ Gathered


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 15, 2019)

Ga*ther*ed ~  Heritage


----------



## Sparky (Sep 16, 2019)

Heri*tag*e ~ Tagalong


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 18, 2019)

Ta*gal*ong  ~  Galvanic


----------



## Sparky (Sep 18, 2019)

Gal*van*ic ~ Vanished


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 18, 2019)

Vani*she*d  ~  Shelving


----------



## Sparky (Sep 19, 2019)

Shel*vin*g ~ Vindaloo


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2019)

V*ind*aloo  ~  Indicate


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2019)

Indi*cat*e ~ Catapult


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 23, 2019)

Ca*tap*ult  ~  Tapestry


----------



## Sparky (Sep 23, 2019)

Ta*pes*try ~ Pestered


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 24, 2019)

Pe*ste*red ~  Sterling


----------



## Sparky (Sep 24, 2019)

Ster*lin*g ~ Linesman


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 25, 2019)

Li*nes*man  ~  Nestling


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 25, 2019)

N*est*ling ~ Estimate


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 25, 2019)

Es*tim*ate  ~  Timeless


----------



## Sparky (Sep 25, 2019)

Ti*mel*ess ~ Melanoma


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 26, 2019)

Me*lan*oma  ~  Language


----------



## Sparky (Sep 26, 2019)

L*ang*uage ~ Angulate


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 27, 2019)

An*gul*ate ~  Gullible


----------



## Sparky (Sep 27, 2019)

Gul*lib*le ~ Liberate


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 27, 2019)

Li*ber*ate  ~  Beriberi


----------



## Sparky (Sep 28, 2019)

Beri*ber*i ~ Bergamot


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 29, 2019)

Ber*gam*ot ~  Gaminess


----------



## Sparky (Sep 29, 2019)

Ga*min*ess ~ Minister


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 30, 2019)

Min*iste*r ~  Stemware


----------



## Sparky (Sep 30, 2019)

S*tem*ware ~ Template


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 30, 2019)

Tem*pla*te  ~ Playmate


----------



## Sparky (Oct 1, 2019)

Play*mat*e ~ Mattress


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 2, 2019)

Mat*tre*ss  ~  Treasure


----------



## Sparky (Oct 2, 2019)

T*rea*sure ~ Reappear


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 3, 2019)

Re*app*ear  ~  Appraise


----------



## Sparky (Oct 3, 2019)

Ap*pra*ise ~ Practise


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 3, 2019)

Pr*act*ise  ~  Activity


----------



## Sparky (Oct 4, 2019)

Acti*vit*y ~ Vitiligo


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 4, 2019)

Vi*til*igo  ~  Tillable


----------



## Sparky (Oct 5, 2019)

Til*lab*le ~ Labelled


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2019)

L*abe*lled  ~  Abeyance


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 7, 2019)

Abey*anc*e ~Ancester


----------



## Sparky (Oct 7, 2019)

Ance*sto*r ~ Stoppage


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 8, 2019)

S*top*page  ~  Topnotch


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 8, 2019)

Top*not*ch ~ Notifies


----------



## Sparky (Oct 8, 2019)

Noti*fie*s ~ Fiendish


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 8, 2019)

Fi*end*ish  ~  Endanger


----------



## Sparky (Oct 9, 2019)

En*dan*ger ~ Dangling


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 11, 2019)

Dan*gli*ng  ~  Glittery


----------



## Sparky (Oct 11, 2019)

Glit*ter*y ~ Teratoma


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2019)

Teratoma ~ Rational


----------



## Sparky (Oct 12, 2019)

*Rat*ional ~ Rateable


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 14, 2019)

Rate*abl*e ~  Ablution


----------



## Sparky (Oct 14, 2019)

Ab*lut*ion ~ Lutenist


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 15, 2019)

Lu*ten*ist ~ Tentacle


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 15, 2019)

T*ent*acle ~ Entrance


----------



## Sparky (Oct 15, 2019)

En*tra*nce ~ Trampled


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 15, 2019)

Tram*ple*d  ~  Plectrum


----------



## Sparky (Oct 16, 2019)

Plec*tru*m ~ Truncate


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 16, 2019)

T*run*cate ~  Runabout


----------



## Kaila (Oct 16, 2019)

Runa*bou*t ~  boutique


----------



## Sparky (Oct 17, 2019)

B*outi*que ~ Outhouse


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 17, 2019)

Ou*tho*use  ~  Thorough


----------



## Sparky (Oct 18, 2019)

Tho*rou*gh ~ Roulette


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 18, 2019)

Rou*let*te ~ Lethargy


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2019)

Le*tha*rgy ~ Thankful


----------



## Sparky (Oct 19, 2019)

T*han*kful ~ Hangable


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2019)

H*ang*able ~  Anglican


----------



## Kaila (Oct 19, 2019)

Anglican ~  Cantankerous


----------



## Sparky (Oct 20, 2019)

_Only 8 letters with this game Kaila... _

Ang*lic*an ~ Licensed


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2019)

(Oops!  Thanks for reminding me! )

Licensed ~  Centered


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 20, 2019)

Cen*ter*ed  ~  Terrible


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2019)

Terri*ble* ~ Bleached


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 20, 2019)

Blea*che*d ~  Checkers


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2019)

*Che*ckers* ~ *Cheetahs


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 20, 2019)

*Che*etahs~ Cheaters


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2019)

Chea*TER*s  ~ Terrific


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 21, 2019)

Ter*rif*ic  ~  Riffraff


----------



## Sparky (Oct 21, 2019)

Rif*fra*ff ~ Fragrant


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 21, 2019)

Fra*gra*nt  ~  Grandeur


----------



## Sparky (Oct 22, 2019)

G*ran*deur ~ Ranchero


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2019)

RanCHEro ~  Cheerful


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 22, 2019)

Cheer*ful * ~  Fullback


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2019)

FullBACk  ~  Backbone


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 23, 2019)

Back*bon*e ~  Bonafide


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2019)

Bona*fid*e ~ Confided


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2019)

Con*fid*ed ~ Fidelity


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 23, 2019)

Fi*del*ity ~  Delusion


----------



## Sparky (Oct 24, 2019)

De*lus*ion ~ Lustrous


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2019)

Lus*tro*us ~ Trousers


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 24, 2019)

T*rou*sers ~Roulette


----------



## Sparky (Oct 25, 2019)

Rou*let*te ~ Lettered


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 26, 2019)

Let*ter*ed  ~  Terminal


----------



## Sparky (Oct 26, 2019)

Ter*min*al ~ Minimise


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 26, 2019)

Min*imi*se  ~  Imitator


----------



## Sparky (Oct 27, 2019)

I*mit*ator ~ Mithered


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2019)

Mit*her*ed  ~  Heritage


----------



## Sparky (Oct 28, 2019)

Heri*tag*e ~ Tagalong


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2019)

Ta*gal*ong  ~  Galvanic


----------



## Sparky (Oct 29, 2019)

Gal*van*ic ~ Vanished


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2019)

V*ani*shed  ~  Animated


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2019)

Ani*mat*ed ~  Material


----------



## Sparky (Oct 30, 2019)

Ma*ter*ial ~ Terraced


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 1, 2019)

Ter*rac*ed  ~   Raclette


----------



## Sparky (Nov 1, 2019)

Ra*cle*tte ~ Clenched


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2019)

Clen*che*d  ~ Checkbox


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2019)

C*hec*kbox ~ Hectored


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2019)

Hec*tor*ed  ~  Torchlit


----------



## Sparky (Nov 3, 2019)

Tor*chl*it ~ Chlorine


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2019)

Ch*lor*ine  ~  Loricate


----------



## Sparky (Nov 4, 2019)

Lori*cat*e ~ Cataract


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 5, 2019)

*CatarACT  Activate*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2019)

ActivATE ~ Initiate


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 6, 2019)

I*nit*iate  ~  Nitpicky


----------



## Sparky (Nov 6, 2019)

Nit*pic*ky ~ Pictured


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 6, 2019)

Pic*tur*ed ~  Turreted


----------



## Kaila (Nov 6, 2019)

Tur*ret*ed ~  Returned


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 7, 2019)

Re*tur*ned  ~  Turbofan


----------



## Sparky (Nov 7, 2019)

T*urb*ofan ~ Urbanise


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2019)

Ur*ban*ise  ~   Bankrupt


----------



## Sparky (Nov 9, 2019)

B*ank*rupt ~ Ankerite


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2019)

An*ker*ite  ~  Kerosene


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 10, 2019)

Ke*ros*ene ~Rosebuds


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2019)

Rose*bud*s ~  Budapest


----------



## Sparky (Nov 11, 2019)

Bu*dap*est ~ Dappling


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2019)

D*app*ling  ~ Apparent


----------



## Sparky (Nov 12, 2019)

Ap*par*ent ~ Partisan


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 13, 2019)

P*art*isan  ~  Articles


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2019)

Articles ~ Cleanest


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 15, 2019)

Clea*nes*t  ~  Nestling


----------



## Sparky (Nov 15, 2019)

Nest*lin*g ~ Lingered


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 18, 2019)

Lin*ger*ed  ~  Geranium


----------



## Sparky (Nov 19, 2019)

Ge*ran*ium ~ Ransomed


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2019)

Ran*som*ed  ~  Sombrero


----------



## Sparky (Nov 23, 2019)

Som*bre*ro ~ Breached


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 24, 2019)

B*rea*ched  ~  Realizer


----------



## Sparky (Nov 24, 2019)

Re*ali*zer ~ Alienage


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)

Alien*age * ~  Agencies


----------



## Sparky (Nov 25, 2019)

A*gen*cies ~ Generate


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)

Ge*ner*ate  ~  Energize


----------



## Sparky (Nov 26, 2019)

En*erg*ize ~ Ergotism


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 29, 2019)

Erg*oti*sm  ~  Otiosity


----------



## Sparky (Nov 30, 2019)

Otio*sit*y ~ Sitarist


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 1, 2019)

Si*tar*ist  ~  Tartness


----------



## Sparky (Dec 2, 2019)

T*art*ness ~ Artefact


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 2, 2019)

*Art*efact ~Artistic


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 3, 2019)

Arti*sti*c  ~  Stibnite


----------



## Sparky (Dec 3, 2019)

Stib*nit*e ~ Nitrated


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 4, 2019)

N*itra*ted  ~  Trailing


----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2019)

T*rai*ling ~ Raindrop


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 5, 2019)

Rain*dro*p  ~  Drowsily


----------



## Sparky (Dec 6, 2019)

Drow*sil*y ~ Silenced


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2019)

Si*len*ced   ~  Lendable


----------



## Sparky (Dec 9, 2019)

L*end*able ~ Endeared


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2019)

*Endeared  Ideation*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 10, 2019)

I*dea*tion ~ Deadened


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 13, 2019)

De*ade*ned  ~  Adequate


----------



## Sparky (Dec 13, 2019)

Ad*equ*ate ~Equating


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Dec 13, 2019)

E*qua*ting-Quantity


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 13, 2019)

Qu*ant*ity  ~  Antedate


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 13, 2019)

*Ant*edate ~Antiques


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2019)

Anti*que*s ~ Quenched


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2019)

Quen*che*d  ~  Chemical


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2019)

*Chemical  Amicable*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2019)

Amic*abl*e  ~  Ablution


----------



## Sparky (Dec 15, 2019)

A*blu*tion ~ Blustery


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 16, 2019)

B*lus*tery  ~  Lustered


----------



## Sparky (Dec 16, 2019)

Lu*ste*red ~ Stepping


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 16, 2019)

S*tep*ping   ~  Tepidity


----------



## Sparky (Dec 17, 2019)

T*epi*dity ~ Epilogue


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 17, 2019)

Epi*log*ue  ~  Logician


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 17, 2019)

*Logician Biannual*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 18, 2019)

Bi*ann*ual  ~  Annulled


----------



## Sparky (Dec 18, 2019)

Annul*led* ~ Ledgered


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 19, 2019)

L*edg*ered   ~  Edginess


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2019)

Ed*gin*ess ~ Gingered


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 20, 2019)

Gin*ger*ed  ~  Geranium


----------



## Sparky (Dec 20, 2019)

Ge*ran*ium ~ Ransomer


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2019)

*Ransomer - Stranger*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 22, 2019)

S*tra*nger~Traveler


----------



## Repondering (Dec 22, 2019)

Tra*vel*er ~ Velocity


----------



## Sparky (Dec 23, 2019)

Ve*loc*ity ~ Localism


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 23, 2019)

Lo*cali*sm  ~  Calendar


----------



## Repondering (Dec 23, 2019)

Ca*len*dar ~ Lengthen


----------



## Sparky (Dec 24, 2019)

L*eng*then ~ Engraved


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 25, 2019)

Engraved  ~  Graffiti


----------



## Sparky (Dec 26, 2019)

G*raf*fiti ~ Raftered


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 30, 2019)

Raf*ter*ed  ~   Terawatt


----------



## Sparky (Dec 30, 2019)

Ter*awa*tt ~ Awarding


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 1, 2020)

Aw*ard*ing  ~  Ardently


----------



## Sparky (Jan 1, 2020)

Ar*den*tly ~ Denounce


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 2, 2020)

De*nou*nce  ~  Noumenon


----------



## Sparky (Jan 2, 2020)

Nou*men*on ~ Mendable


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 2, 2020)

M*end*able  ~  Endorser


----------



## Sparky (Jan 3, 2020)

En*dor*ser ~ Dormered


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 4, 2020)

Dor*mer*ed   ~   Merchant


----------



## Sparky (Jan 4, 2020)

Mer*cha*nt ~ Charcoal


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 5, 2020)

*Charcoal  Pharmacy*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 5, 2020)

P*har*macy ~ Harmless


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 5, 2020)

H*arm*less  ~   Armoured


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 5, 2020)

Ar*mou*red ~Mountain


----------



## Sparky (Jan 6, 2020)

Mo*unt*ain ~ Untested


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 6, 2020)

Unte*ste*d  ~  Sterling


----------



## Repondering (Jan 6, 2020)

S*ter*ling ~ Terminal


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2020)

*Terminal  Landmine*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 7, 2020)

Land*min*e  ~  Minicamp


----------



## Sparky (Jan 7, 2020)

Mini*cam*p ~ Camisole


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 7, 2020)

Cami*sol*e   ~   Solander


----------



## Sparky (Jan 8, 2020)

So*lan*der ~ Lanoline


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 13, 2020)

L*ano*line  ~  Anodized


----------



## Sparky (Jan 14, 2020)

A*nod*ized ~ Nodulous


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 14, 2020)

No*dul*ous  ~  Dulcimer


----------



## Sparky (Jan 15, 2020)

Dul*cim*er ~ Cimbalom


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 16, 2020)

Cim*bal*om  ~  Balanced


----------



## Sparky (Jan 16, 2020)

Ba*lan*ced ~ Landgrab


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 16, 2020)

Land*gra*b  ~ Granddad


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 16, 2020)

*Gra*nddad ~Graduate


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 17, 2020)

Gra*dua*te  ~  Dualists


----------



## Sparky (Jan 17, 2020)

Du*ali*sts ~ Alienate


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 17, 2020)

Alie*nat*e  ~  Natation


----------



## Sparky (Jan 18, 2020)

Na*tat*ion ~ Tattered


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 18, 2020)

T*att*ered   ~  Attached


----------



## Sparky (Jan 19, 2020)

At*tac*hed ~ Taciturn


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 19, 2020)

Ta*cit*urn  ~   Citizens


----------



## Sparky (Jan 20, 2020)

Citi*zen*s ~ Zenithal


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 20, 2020)

Ze*nit*hal   ~   Nitrogen


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 20, 2020)

Ni*tro*gen ~ Troubled


----------



## Sparky (Jan 21, 2020)

Trou*ble*d ~ Bleached


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 21, 2020)

Blea*che*d ~  Chemical


----------



## Sparky (Jan 22, 2020)

C*hem*ical ~ Hematoma


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 22, 2020)

He*mat*oma  ~  Material


----------



## Sparky (Jan 23, 2020)

Ma*ter*ial ~ Terminal


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 24, 2020)

Ter*min*al  ~  Minicamp


----------



## Sparky (Jan 25, 2020)

Mini*cam*p ~ Camshaft


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 25, 2020)

*Cam*shaft  ~  Campfire


----------



## Sparky (Jan 26, 2020)

C*amp*fire ~ Amperage


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 26, 2020)

Am*per*age   ~  Perceive


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 26, 2020)

Per*cei*ve ~ Ceilings


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 27, 2020)

Cei*lin*gs  ~  Linchpin


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 27, 2020)

*Lin*chpin ~ Linoleum


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 27, 2020)

Lino*leu*m  ~  Leukotic


----------



## Sparky (Jan 27, 2020)

Leu*kot*ic ~ Kotowing


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 31, 2020)

K*oto*wing   ~   Otoscope


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 31, 2020)

Otosc*ope* ~ Operates


----------



## Repondering (Jan 31, 2020)

O*per*ates ~ Peroxide


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 1, 2020)

P*ero*xide  ~  Erosions


----------



## Sparky (Feb 1, 2020)

E*ros*ions ~ Rostrums


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 1, 2020)

Ros*tru*ms  ~  Trucking


----------



## Repondering (Feb 1, 2020)

Tru*cki*ng ~ Stacking


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 2, 2020)

Stac*kin*g  ~  Kindling


----------



## Sparky (Feb 2, 2020)

K*ind*ling ~ Indented


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 2, 2020)

Ind*ent*ed   ~  Entrance


----------



## Repondering (Feb 2, 2020)

En*tra*nce ~ Transect


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 2, 2020)

Tran*sec*t ~Sections


----------



## Sparky (Feb 3, 2020)

S*ect*ions ~ Ectopias


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 6, 2020)

Ect*opi*as  ~   Topicals


----------



## Sparky (Feb 6, 2020)

Topi*cal*s ~ Calabash


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 9, 2020)

Ca*lab*ash  ~  Labrador


----------



## Repondering (Feb 9, 2020)

Lab*rad*or ~ Radiator


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 9, 2020)

Radia*tor* ~ Tornados


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 10, 2020)

To*rna*dos ~  Ornament


----------



## Sparky (Feb 11, 2020)

Or*nam*ent ~ Nameless


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 11, 2020)

N*ame*less  ~   American


----------



## Sparky (Feb 12, 2020)

A*mer*ican ~ Merengue


----------



## Repondering (Feb 12, 2020)

Me*ren*gue  ~ Renegade


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 13, 2020)

Re*neg*ade  ~  Negation


----------



## Sparky (Feb 13, 2020)

Ne*gat*ion ~ Gathered


----------



## Repondering (Feb 13, 2020)

Ga*the*red ~ Thermite


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 13, 2020)

T*her*mite ~Hercules


----------



## Sparky (Feb 14, 2020)

Her*cul*es ~ Culpable


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 14, 2020)

Culpa*ble* ~ Blessing


----------



## Sparky (Feb 15, 2020)

Bles*sin*g ~ Sinister


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 17, 2020)

S*ini*ster  ~  Initiate


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 17, 2020)

I*nit*iate ~ Nitrates


----------



## Sparky (Feb 17, 2020)

Nit*rat*es ~ Rateable


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 17, 2020)

Ra*tea*ble  ~  Teachers


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 17, 2020)

*Teachers - Cheering*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 18, 2020)

C*hee*ring ~ Heehawed


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 18, 2020)

Hee*haw*ed  ~  Hawaiian


----------



## Sparky (Feb 20, 2020)

Ha*wai*ian ~ Waitress


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 20, 2020)

Wa*itre*ss  ~  Trembles


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2020)

T*rem*bles ~ Remaster


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 24, 2020)

Rem*ast*er   ~  Asterisk


----------



## Sparky (Feb 24, 2020)

A*ste*risk ~ Steerage


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 25, 2020)

S*tee*rage   ~  Teenager


----------



## Sparky (Feb 25, 2020)

Te*ena*ger ~ Enabling


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 25, 2020)

Ena*bli*ng ~ Blinders


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 25, 2020)

Blin*der*s  ~  Derogate


----------



## Sparky (Feb 26, 2020)

De*rog*ate ~ Rogation


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 26, 2020)

Ro*gat*ion  ~  Gatorade


----------



## Sparky (Feb 27, 2020)

Ga*tor*ade ~ Toreador


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 28, 2020)

Tore*ado*r  ~  Adoption


----------



## Sparky (Feb 28, 2020)

Ad*opt*ion ~ Optimise


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 29, 2020)

Opti*mis*e  ~   Misguide


----------



## Sparky (Feb 29, 2020)

Mis*gui*de ~ Guidance


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 1, 2020)

Gui*dan*ce  ~  Dandruff


----------



## Sparky (Mar 2, 2020)

D*and*ruff ~ Andesite


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 19, 2020)

An*des*ite  ~  Deserted


----------



## Sparky (Mar 19, 2020)

De*ser*ted ~ Seraphim


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 22, 2020)

S*era*phin  ~  Erasable


----------



## Sparky (Mar 22, 2020)

Era*sab*le ~ Sabotage


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 24, 2020)

Sa*bot*age  ~  Botanist


----------



## Sparky (Mar 24, 2020)

Bot*ani*st ~ Animated


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 24, 2020)

Ani*mat*ed  ~  Matchbox


----------



## Sparky (Mar 25, 2020)

Match*box* ~ Boxthorn


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 25, 2020)

Box*tho*rn  ~   Thousand


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 25, 2020)

Thou*san*d ~Sandwich


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 25, 2020)

Sand*wic*h  ~  Wickedly


----------



## Sparky (Mar 26, 2020)

Wic*ked*ly ~ Kedgeree


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 26, 2020)

*Kedgeree - Germfree*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 26, 2020)

Germ*fre*e   ~   Freakish


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 26, 2020)

F*rea*kish ~ Realized


----------



## Repondering (Mar 26, 2020)

Re*ali*zed

Alienate


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 27, 2020)

Ali*ena*te  ~  Enaction


----------



## Sparky (Mar 27, 2020)

En*act*ion ~ Activity


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 7, 2020)

Acti*vit*y  ~  Vitalize


----------



## Sparky (Apr 7, 2020)

Vi*tal*ize ~ Talented


----------



## Repondering (Apr 7, 2020)

Tal*ent*ed ~ Enthrone


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 8, 2020)

En*thr*one  ~  Thrasher


----------



## Sparky (Apr 8, 2020)

Thr*ash*er ~ Ashplant


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 8, 2020)

Ash*pla*nt   ~   Plastron


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 8, 2020)

Pla*str*on ~ Stronger


----------



## Repondering (Apr 8, 2020)

S*tro*nger ~ Troubled


----------



## Sparky (Apr 9, 2020)

T*rou*bled ~ Roundish


----------



## Prairie dog (Apr 9, 2020)

*dis*placed


----------



## Repondering (Apr 9, 2020)

Dis*pla*ced ~ Platform


----------



## Sparky (Apr 10, 2020)

Plat*for*m ~ Forebear


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 10, 2020)

Fore*bea*r   ~  Beautify


----------



## Repondering (Apr 10, 2020)

Be*aut*ify ~ Autocrat


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2020)

Au*toc*rat ~ Tocology


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 11, 2020)

To*col*ogy   ~  Colander


----------



## Sparky (Apr 12, 2020)

Co*lan*der ~ Landlady


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 15, 2020)

*Lan*dlady  ~  Lancelet


----------



## Sparky (Apr 15, 2020)

Lan*cel*et ~ Cellmate


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 20, 2020)

Cell*mat*e  ~  Maternal


----------



## Sparky (Apr 20, 2020)

Ma*ter*nal ~ Terminal


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 20, 2020)

Term*ina*l  ~  Inactive


----------



## Repondering (Apr 20, 2020)

In*act*ive ~ Activity


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 21, 2020)

Acti*vit*y   ~  Vitalize


----------



## Sparky (Apr 21, 2020)

Vi*tal*ize ~ Talesman


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 21, 2020)

T*ale*sman  ~   Aleatory


----------



## Sparky (Apr 22, 2020)

Ale*ato*ry ~ Atomised


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 23, 2020)

Ato*mis*ed  ~   Mismatch


----------



## Sparky (Apr 23, 2020)

Mis*mat*ch ~ Mattress


----------



## Repondering (Apr 23, 2020)

Matt*res*s ~ Restrict


----------



## Sparky (Apr 24, 2020)

Re*str*ict ~ Stranded


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 24, 2020)

S*tra*nded   ~    Tracking


----------



## Sparky (Apr 25, 2020)

T*rac*king ~ Racepath


----------



## Repondering (Apr 25, 2020)

Racep*ath* ~ Athletic


----------



## Sparky (Apr 26, 2020)

Ath*let*ic ~ Lettable


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 28, 2020)

Let*tab*le  ~   Tabulate


----------



## Sparky (Apr 28, 2020)

T*abu*late ~ Abundant


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 30, 2020)

Abun*dan*t   ~   Dankness


----------



## Repondering (Apr 30, 2020)

Dank*nes*s ~ Nestling


----------



## Sparky (May 1, 2020)

N*est*ling ~ Esteemed


----------



## JustBonee (May 1, 2020)

Es*tee*med   ~  Teetotal


----------



## Sparky (May 2, 2020)

Tee*tot*al ~ Totalise


----------



## JustBonee (May 2, 2020)

To*tal*ise  ~  Tallness


----------



## Sparky (May 3, 2020)

T*all*ness ~ Allergen


----------



## Repondering (May 5, 2020)

Aller*gen ~ *Genotype


----------



## Sparky (May 6, 2020)

Ge*not*ype ~ Notecard


----------



## JustBonee (May 7, 2020)

Note*car*d   ~  Cardinal


----------



## Repondering (May 7, 2020)

Car*din*al ~ Dinosaur


----------



## Pink Biz (May 7, 2020)

*Dinosaur | Linoleum*


----------



## Sparky (May 8, 2020)

Lin*ole*um ~ Oleander


----------



## JustBonee (May 8, 2020)

O*lea*nder  ~   Leaflike


----------



## Sparky (May 9, 2020)

Lea*fli*ke ~ Flinched


----------



## JustBonee (May 11, 2020)

F*lin*ched  ~  Liniment


----------



## Sparky (May 11, 2020)

Liniment ~ Mentored


----------



## JustBonee (May 11, 2020)

Men*tor*ed   ~  Toreador


----------



## Sparky (May 12, 2020)

To*rea*dor ~ Readable


----------



## JustBonee (May 15, 2020)

Rea*dab*le  ~  Dabbling


----------



## Sparky (May 15, 2020)

Dab*bli*ng ~ Blimpish


----------



## JustBonee (May 18, 2020)

Bl*imp*ish  ~  Impactor


----------



## Sparky (May 19, 2020)

Imp*act*or ~ Activate


----------



## Vega_Lyra (May 20, 2020)

Activate....*act.*...Activist


----------



## JustBonee (May 20, 2020)

Acti*vis*t  ~  Visually


----------



## Sparky (May 20, 2020)

Visu*all*y ~ Alliance


----------



## Repondering (May 20, 2020)

Alli*anc*e ~ Ancestor


----------



## JustBonee (May 21, 2020)

An*ces*tor  ~  Cesarean


----------



## Sparky (May 21, 2020)

Ce*sar*ean ~ Sardines


----------



## JustBonee (May 22, 2020)

S*ard*ines  ~  Ardently


----------



## Sparky (May 22, 2020)

Ar*den*tly ~ Deniable


----------



## Sassycakes (May 22, 2020)

*Den*iable ~Denistry


----------



## JustBonee (May 23, 2020)

Deni*str*y  ~  Strangle


----------



## Sparky (May 23, 2020)

St*ran*gle ~ Ransomed


----------



## JustBonee (May 24, 2020)

Ran*som*ed   ~  Sometime


----------



## Sparky (May 24, 2020)

So*met*ime ~ Meterage


----------



## Repondering (May 24, 2020)

Me*ter*age ~ Terrific


----------



## Sparky (May 25, 2020)

T*err*ific ~ Errantly


----------



## JustBonee (May 25, 2020)

Er*ran*tly  ~  Ranchero


----------



## Sparky (May 26, 2020)

Ran*che*ro ~ Chelated


----------



## JustBonee (May 29, 2020)

Che*lat*ed  ~   Latchkey


----------



## Sparky (May 29, 2020)

Latch*key* ~ Keypunch


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 1, 2020)

Key*pun*ch  ~ Puniness


----------



## Sparky (Jun 2, 2020)

Pu*nin*ess ~ Ninepins


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 3, 2020)

N*ine*pins  ~  Inedible


----------



## Sparky (Jun 3, 2020)

In*edi*ble ~ Editable


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 3, 2020)

Edi*tab*le  ~  Tabulate


----------



## Sparky (Jun 4, 2020)

T*abu*late ~ Abundant


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 4, 2020)

A*bun*dant  ~  Bungalow


----------



## Sparky (Jun 5, 2020)

Bun*gal*ow ~ Galloped


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 7, 2020)

Gal*lop*ed  ~  Lopsided


----------



## Sparky (Jun 7, 2020)

Lop*sid*ed  ~ Sidespin


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 7, 2020)

Sides*pin * ~  Pinenuts


----------



## Sparky (Jun 8, 2020)

P*ine*nuts ~ Inedible


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 10, 2020)

Inedi*ble * ~  Bleacher


----------



## Sparky (Jun 10, 2020)

B*lea*cher ~ Leathery


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 12, 2020)

Le*ath*erly  ~  Athletic


----------



## Sparky (Jun 12, 2020)

Ath*let*ic ~ Lettable


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 12, 2020)

Let*tab*le  ~  Tabulate


----------



## Sparky (Jun 13, 2020)

T*abu*late ~ Abutment


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 13, 2020)

Abut*men*t  ~  Mendable


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 13, 2020)

*Men*dable ~ Mentions


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 14, 2020)

M*ent*ions  ~  Enthrone


----------



## Sparky (Jun 14, 2020)

En*thr*one ~ Thrasher


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 15, 2020)

Thra*she*r  ~  Shepherd


----------



## Sparky (Jun 15, 2020)

Shep*her*d ~ Heraldry


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 15, 2020)

H*era*ldry  ~  Erasable


----------



## Sparky (Jun 16, 2020)

Era*sab*le ~ Sabotage


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 16, 2020)

Sa*bot*age  ~   Botanist


----------



## Sparky (Jun 17, 2020)

Bo*tan*ist ~ Tangling


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 19, 2020)

Tang*lin*g  ~  Lingerie


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Jun 20, 2020)

Lingerie …ger… Geranium


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 20, 2020)

G*era*nium  ~  Erasable


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 20, 2020)

*Ras*bery -Erasable


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 21, 2020)

@Ken N Tx   .....  We use 8 letters,     and Erasable  was the last word


----------



## Sparky (Jun 21, 2020)

E*ras*able ~ Raspiest


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 26, 2020)

Ra*spi*est  ~   Spirited


----------



## Sparky (Jun 26, 2020)

S*pir*ited ~ Pirating


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 27, 2020)

P*ira*ting  ~  Irangate


----------



## Sparky (Jun 27, 2020)

Ir*ang*ate ~ Angering


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 27, 2020)

An*ge*ring  ~  Geranium


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 27, 2020)

Ge*ran*ium ~ Ranchers


----------



## Sparky (Jun 28, 2020)

Ran*che*rs ~ Cheapest


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 28, 2020)

C*hea*pest  ~   Headgear


----------



## Sparky (Jun 29, 2020)

Headg*ear* ~ Eardrops


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 29, 2020)

Ear*dro*ps  ~  Dropkick


----------



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2020)

D*rop*kick ~ Ropeable


----------



## Repondering (Jun 30, 2020)

Ro*pea*ble ~ Peaceful


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 1, 2020)

Pe*ace*ful   ~  Acerbity


----------



## Sparky (Jul 1, 2020)

A*cer*bity ~ Ceramide


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2020)

Ce*ram*ide  ~  Rambling


----------



## Sparky (Jul 3, 2020)

R*amb*ling ~ Ambushed


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 7, 2020)

Am*bus*hed   ~  Busybody


----------



## Sparky (Jul 7, 2020)

Busy*bod*y ~ Bodysuit


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2020)

Body*sui*t  ~  Suicidal


----------



## Sparky (Jul 11, 2020)

Sui*cid*al ~ Ciderkin


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 12, 2020)

Ci*der*kin ~  Derisive


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2020)

De*ris*ive ~ Riskiest


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2020)

Ri*ski*est  ~  Skirmish


----------



## Sparky (Jul 15, 2020)

Skir*mis*h ~ Misprint


----------



## Repondering (Jul 15, 2020)

Mispr*int ~ *Integral


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 15, 2020)

*Integral ● Graduate*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2020)

G*rad*uate ~ Radiance


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 16, 2020)

Rad*ianc*e  ~   Ancestor


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2020)

Ance*sto*r ~ Stopover


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 20, 2020)

*Sto*pover  ~  Stockpot


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 20, 2020)

Stock*pot *~Potpies


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2020)

_Remember it's eight letters Sassy... _

Pot*pie*s ~ Piecrust


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 20, 2020)

Pie*cru*st  ~  Crucible


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2020)

Cruci*ble* ~ Bleached


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Jul 21, 2020)

Bleached …*che*… Chestnut


----------



## Repondering (Jul 21, 2020)

Chestnut ~ *nut* ~ Nutrient


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2020)

Nu*tri*ent   ~   Triangle


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2020)

Tri*ang*le ~ Angulate


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2020)

Angu*lat*e  ~   Latchkey


----------



## Repondering (Jul 22, 2020)

Latch*key* ~ Keyboard


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2020)

Keyb*oar*d ~ Oarlocks


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2020)

Oar*loc*ks  ~  Locating


----------



## Sparky (Jul 25, 2020)

Lo*cat*ing ~ Cataract


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 29, 2020)

Cata*rac*t  ~  Raciness


----------



## Sparky (Jul 30, 2020)

Ra*cin*ess ~ Cinnamon


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2020)

Cin*nam*on  ~  Namesake


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2020)

Na*mes*ake ~ Messaged


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2020)

Mes*sag*ed  ~  Sagamore


----------



## Sparky (Aug 1, 2020)

Sa*gam*ore ~ Gambling


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2020)

G*amb*ling    ~  Ambulant


----------



## Sparky (Aug 3, 2020)

Ambu*lan*t ~ Landline


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2020)

Land*lin*e  ~  Linguini


----------



## Sparky (Aug 4, 2020)

L*ing*uini ~ Ingather


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Aug 4, 2020)

Ingather - * the* - Theories


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 4, 2020)

The*ori*es ~  Oriental


----------



## Sparky (Aug 5, 2020)

Ori*ent*al ~ Enthrone


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 8, 2020)

Enth*ron*e  ~   Rondavel


----------



## Sparky (Aug 9, 2020)

R*ond*avel ~ Ondogram


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2020)

Ondo*gra*m  ~   Grayness


----------



## Sparky (Aug 11, 2020)

Gray*nes*s ~ Nestable


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 11, 2020)

Ne*sta*ble  ~  Staccato


----------



## Sparky (Aug 12, 2020)

Stac*cat*o ~ Cataract


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2020)

Ca*tar*act  ~   Tardiest


----------



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2020)

Tar*die*st ~ Diestrum


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2020)

Di*est*rum  ~  Estimate


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2020)

Esti*mat*e ~ Mattered


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 14, 2020)

M*att*ered  ~   Attached


----------



## Sparky (Aug 15, 2020)

At*tac*hed ~ Taciturn


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2020)

Ta*cit*urn  ~   Citywide


----------



## Sparky (Aug 16, 2020)

City*wid*e ~ Wideband


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 16, 2020)

Wide*ban*d  ~   Banquets


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 16, 2020)

Ban*que*ts ~ Question


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 17, 2020)

Qu*est*ion  ~  Estrange


----------



## Sparky (Aug 17, 2020)

Es*tra*nge ~ Trampled


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 17, 2020)

*Trampled ● Pleasant*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 18, 2020)

Plea*san*t ~ Sanitary


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 19, 2020)

Sani*tar*y   ~   Tarpaper


----------



## Sparky (Aug 20, 2020)

Tar*pap*er ~ Papalism


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 20, 2020)

Pa*pal*ism  ~  Palmlike


----------



## Sparky (Aug 21, 2020)

P*alm*like ~ Almanack


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 21, 2020)

Al*man*ack  ~  Manpower


----------



## Sparky (Aug 22, 2020)

Man*pow*er ~ Powdered


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2020)

Pow*der*ed   ~  Derisive


----------



## Sparky (Aug 23, 2020)

De*ris*ive ~ Risaldar


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2020)

Ri*sal*dar  ~  Salience


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 24, 2020)

*Salience ● Encroach*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2020)

Enc*roa*ch  ~   Roadside


----------



## Sparky (Aug 24, 2020)

Road*sid*e ~ Sidestep


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 27, 2020)

Si*des*tep  ~  Deserved


----------



## Sparky (Aug 27, 2020)

De*ser*ved ~ Serenade


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 27, 2020)

Se*ren*ade  ~   Renovate


----------



## Sparky (Aug 28, 2020)

Re*nov*ate ~ Novelist


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 28, 2020)

*Novelist ● Velocity*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 28, 2020)

Ve*loc*ity  ~   Localize


----------



## Sparky (Aug 29, 2020)

Lo*cal*ize ~ Calendar


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2020)

Cal*end*ar  ~   Enduring


----------



## Sparky (Aug 31, 2020)

En*dur*ing ~ Durables


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2020)

Dur*abl*es  ~  Ablative


----------



## Sparky (Sep 1, 2020)

A*bla*tive ~ Blandish


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 2, 2020)

Blan*dis*h  ~   Disabled


----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2020)

Disa*ble*d ~Bleached


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 3, 2020)

B*lea*ched  ~  Learning


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2020)

L*ear*ning ~ Earphone


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2020)

Earp*hon*e  ~  Honeydew


----------



## Sparky (Sep 5, 2020)

Honey*dew* ~ Dewdrops


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2020)

Dew*dro*ps  ~  Dropkick


----------



## Sparky (Sep 6, 2020)

D*rop*kick ~ Ropework


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2020)

Rope*wor*k  ~  Wormhole


----------



## Sparky (Sep 7, 2020)

Worm*hol*e ~ Hollered


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2020)

Holl*ere*d   ~  Erewhile


----------



## Sparky (Sep 10, 2020)

E*rew*hile ~ Rewarded


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2020)

Rew*ard*ed   ~   Ardently


----------



## Sparky (Sep 11, 2020)

Ar*den*tly ~ Denounce


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Sep 11, 2020)

D*eno*unce  - Enormous


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 11, 2020)

E*nor*mous  ~   Northern


----------



## Sparky (Sep 12, 2020)

Nort*her*n ~ Heralded


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 15, 2020)

Her*ald*ed  ~   Alderfly


----------



## Sparky (Sep 15, 2020)

Al*der*fly ~ Deringer


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 16, 2020)

De*rin*ger  ~  Ringside


----------



## Sparky (Sep 16, 2020)

Ring*sid*e ~ Sidestep


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 16, 2020)

Sid*est*ep  ~  Estrange


----------



## Sparky (Sep 18, 2020)

Es*tra*nge ~ Transect


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2020)

Tr*ans*ect  ~  Answerer  (it's a word)


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2020)

An*swe*rer ~ Sweeping


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2020)

S*wee*ping  ~   Weedless


----------



## Sparky (Sep 22, 2020)

Weed*les*s ~ Lesioned


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 24, 2020)

Lesi*one*d  ~ One-track


----------



## Sparky (Sep 24, 2020)

One-*tra*ck ~ Trampled


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 25, 2020)

Tram*ple*d  ~   Pleasant


----------



## Sparky (Sep 25, 2020)

P*lea*sant ~ Leavened


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 26, 2020)

Lea*ven*ed  ~  Vendetta


----------



## Sparky (Sep 26, 2020)

Ven*det*ta ~ Detached


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 4, 2020)

Det*ach*ed   ~   Achiever


----------



## Sparky (Oct 4, 2020)

A*chi*ever ~ Chipmunk


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Oct 4, 2020)

Chipmunk – hip - Hipsters


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 5, 2020)

Hip*ste*rs  ~  Sterling


----------



## Sparky (Oct 5, 2020)

S*ter*ling ~ Terminal


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 10, 2020)

Term*ina*l  ~  Inactive


----------



## Sparky (Oct 10, 2020)

In*acti*ve ~ Activity


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 10, 2020)

Acti*vit*y   ~   Vitalize


----------



## Sparky (Oct 11, 2020)

Vi*tal*ize  ~ Talented


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 21, 2020)

Tal*ent*ed  ~  Entangle


----------



## Sparky (Oct 21, 2020)

En*tan*gle ~ Tantalus


----------



## RubyK (Oct 21, 2020)

T*ant*alus ~ Antelope


----------



## Sparky (Oct 22, 2020)

An*tel*ope ~ Teleport


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 24, 2020)

T*ele*port  ~  Election


----------



## RubyK (Oct 24, 2020)

E*lect*ion ~ Lecture


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 24, 2020)

*Tur*bojet


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 25, 2020)

Turbo*jet * ~  Jettison


----------



## Sparky (Oct 26, 2020)

Jetti*son* ~ Songlike


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 26, 2020)

*Son*glike  ~  Sonatina


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 26, 2020)

So*nat*ina ~ National


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 27, 2020)

Natio*nal *  ~   Naloxone


----------



## Sparky (Oct 27, 2020)

N*alo*xone ~ Alopecia


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 27, 2020)

A*lop*ecia  ~   Lopsided


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 27, 2020)

Lopsided ~*Ded*icate


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2020)

D*edi*cate  ~  Edinburg


----------



## Sparky (Oct 28, 2020)

E*din*burg ~ Dingdong


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2020)

Ding*don*g  ~  Donation


----------



## Sparky (Nov 3, 2020)

Do*nat*ion ~ Naturism


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2020)

Na*tur*ism   ~  Turnpike


----------



## Sparky (Nov 4, 2020)

Turn*pik*e ~ Pikelets


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 4, 2020)

*Pikelets  -  Lettuces*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 5, 2020)

*Let*tuces ~ Lethargy


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2020)

Le*tha*rgy  ~  Thailand


----------



## Sparky (Nov 8, 2020)

T*hai*land ~ Hairband


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2020)

Hair*ban*d  ~  Banausic


----------



## Sparky (Nov 10, 2020)

B*ana*usic ~ Analogue


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 10, 2020)

*Ana*logue ~ Analyzed


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2020)

An*aly*zed  ~  Alyssums


----------



## Sparky (Nov 11, 2020)

Alys*sum*s ~ Sumatran


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2020)

Su*mat*ran  ~  Mattress


----------



## Sparky (Nov 12, 2020)

M*att*ress ~ Attached


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2020)

At*tac*hed  ~  Tackiest


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2020)

Tac*kie*st ~ Kielbasa


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 16, 2020)

Kiel*bas*a  ~  Basinets


----------



## Sparky (Nov 16, 2020)

Ba*sin*ets ~ Singular


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 16, 2020)

Sin*gul*ar  ~  Gullwing


----------



## Sparky (Nov 17, 2020)

Gull*win*g ~ Windfall


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 19, 2020)

W*ind*fall   ~   Indebted


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2020)

In*deb*ted ~ Debutant


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 20, 2020)

Debu*tan*t  ~  Tantalum


----------



## Sparky (Nov 21, 2020)

Tan*tal*um ~ Talisman


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 24, 2020)

Ta*lis*man  ~   Listless


----------



## Sparky (Nov 25, 2020)

List*les*s ~ Lessened


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 1, 2020)

Les*sen*ed   ~   Sentient


----------



## Sparky (Dec 1, 2020)

S*ent*ient ~ Enthused


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 3, 2020)

Enthu*sed * ~  Sedation


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2020)

Se*dat*ion ~ Database


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 4, 2020)

D*ata*base  ~  Ataraxic


----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2020)

A*tar*axic ~ Tarpaper


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 5, 2020)

Tar*pap*er  ~  Papistry


----------



## Sparky (Dec 6, 2020)

P*api*stry ~ Apiarist


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2020)

Api*ari*st  ~   Aridisol


----------



## Sparky (Dec 10, 2020)

A*rid*isol ~ Riddance


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 12, 2020)

Ridd*anc*e   ~   Ancestry


----------



## Sparky (Dec 12, 2020)

Anc*est*ry ~ Estimate


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 12, 2020)

E*sti*mate  ~   Stiletto


----------



## Sparky (Dec 13, 2020)

Sti*let*to ~ Lethargy


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 15, 2020)

Let*har*gy  ~  Hardship


----------



## Sparky (Dec 15, 2020)

Hard*shi*p ~ Shingles


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 16, 2020)

S*hin*gles   ~  Hindmost


----------



## Sparky (Dec 16, 2020)

H*ind*most ~ Indented


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 25, 2020)

Ind*ent*ed  ~  Enthrone


----------



## Sparky (Dec 25, 2020)

En*thr*one ~ Thrashed


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 25, 2020)

Thra*she*d  ~  Shepherd


----------



## Sparky (Dec 26, 2020)

She*phe*rd ~ Pheasant


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 16, 2021)

P*hea*sant  ~  Headache


----------



## Sparky (Jan 16, 2021)

Head*ach*e ~ Achieved


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 26, 2021)

A*chi*eved  ~   Childish


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 26, 2021)

*Chi*ldish ~ Children


----------



## Sparky (Jan 26, 2021)

C*hil*dren ~ Hilarity


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 26, 2021)

Hila*rit*y  ~  Ritziest


----------



## Sparky (Jan 27, 2021)

Ritzi*est* ~ Estancia


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 27, 2021)

E*sta*ncia  ~  Stagnant


----------



## Sparky (Jan 28, 2021)

St*agn*ant ~ Agnostic


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 28, 2021)

Agno*sti*c  ~  Stingray


----------



## Sparky (Jan 29, 2021)

S*tin*gray ~ Tinsmith


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 3, 2021)

T*ins*mith  ~  Insanity


----------



## Sparky (Feb 4, 2021)

In*san*ity ~ Sandaled


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 6, 2021)

S*and*aled   ~  Andesite


----------



## Sparky (Feb 6, 2021)

An*des*ite ~ Desalted


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 7, 2021)

De*sal*ted  ~  Salinity


----------



## Sparky (Feb 7, 2021)

Sa*lin*ity ~ Lingered


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 8, 2021)

Ling*ere*d  ~   Eremitic


----------



## Sparky (Feb 8, 2021)

E*rem*itic ~ Reminded


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 10, 2021)

Re*min*ded  ~  Minister


----------



## Sparky (Feb 11, 2021)

Mini*ste*r ~ Stealing


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 11, 2021)

S*tea*ling ~Tearfull


----------



## Sparky (Feb 12, 2021)

T*ear*full ~ Earphone


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 14, 2021)

Earphone  ~   Phonetic


----------



## Sparky (Feb 14, 2021)

P*hon*etic ~ Honestly


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 20, 2021)

Ho*nes*tly   ~  Nescient


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2021)

Ne*sci*ent ~ Scissors


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 10, 2021)

Scis*sor*s  ~   Sorbitol


----------



## Sparky (Mar 10, 2021)

S*orb*ital ~ Orbiting


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 12, 2021)

Or*bit*ing  ~  Bitching


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 12, 2021)

Bit*chi*ng ~Chickens


----------



## Sparky (Mar 12, 2021)

Chic*ken*s ~ Kenneled


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 14, 2021)

Ken*nel*ed  ~  Nelumbos


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2021)

Ne*lum*bos ~ Luminant


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 16, 2021)

Lu*min*ant  ~  Mindless


----------



## Sparky (Mar 17, 2021)

M*ind*less ~ Indorsed


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 18, 2021)

Indor*sed *  ~   Sedative


----------



## Sparky (Mar 18, 2021)

Se*dat*ive ~ Database


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 20, 2021)

D*ata*base  ~   Ataraxia


----------



## Sparky (Mar 20, 2021)

At*ara*xia ~ Arachnid


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 21, 2021)

A*rac*hnid  ~   Raciness


----------



## Sparky (Mar 22, 2021)

Ra*cin*ess ~Cinerama


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 26, 2021)

Ci*ner*ama   ~    Nerdiest


----------



## Sparky (Mar 27, 2021)

Nerdi*est* ~ Estimate


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 3, 2021)

Es*tim*ate   ~   Timeline


----------



## Sparky (Apr 4, 2021)

Ti*mel*ine ~ Melodeon


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 4, 2021)

M*elo*deon  ~  Elongate


----------



## Sparky (Apr 5, 2021)

E*lon*gate ~ Lonesome


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 6, 2021)

Lo*nes*ome   ~   Nestlike


----------



## Sparky (Apr 7, 2021)

N*est*like ~ Estimate


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 12, 2021)

E*sti*mate   ~   Stiletto


----------



## Sparky (Apr 13, 2021)

S*til*etto ~ Tiltable


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 18, 2021)

Tilt*abl*e   ~   Ablation


----------



## Sparky (Apr 18, 2021)

A*bla*tion ~ Blanched


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 19, 2021)

B*lan*ched  ~    Landfill


----------



## Sparky (Apr 19, 2021)

L*and*fill ~ Androgen


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 22, 2021)

And*rog*en  ~  Rogation


----------



## Sparky (Apr 22, 2021)

Ro*gat*ion ~ Gatepost


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 24, 2021)

Gate*pos*t   ~   Positive


----------



## Sparky (Apr 24, 2021)

Po*sit*ive ~ Sitarist


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 25, 2021)

Si*tar*ist  ~  Tarragon


----------



## Sparky (Apr 25, 2021)

T*arr*agon ~ Arranged


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 30, 2021)

*Arr*anged  ~  Arretine


----------



## Sparky (Apr 30, 2021)

Arre*tin*e ~ Tinplate


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 30, 2021)

Tin*pla*te  ~   Placable


----------



## Sparky (May 1, 2021)

P*lac*able ~ Lacelike


----------



## JustBonee (May 1, 2021)

La*cel*ike  ~   Cellular


----------



## Sparky (May 2, 2021)

Cellu*lar* ~ Larcener


----------



## JustBonee (May 7, 2021)

Lar*cen*er  ~  Cenobium


----------



## Sparky (May 7, 2021)

C*eno*bium ~ Enormity


----------



## JustBonee (May 7, 2021)

Enor*mit*y   ~   Mitigate


----------



## Sparky (May 8, 2021)

Mi*tig*ate ~ Tigerish


----------



## JustBonee (May 9, 2021)

Ti*ger*ish  ~   Geranial


----------



## Sparky (May 10, 2021)

Ger*ani*al ~ Animated


----------



## JustBonee (May 10, 2021)

Ani*mat*ed  ~   Matchbox


----------



## Sparky (May 11, 2021)

*Mat*chbox ~ Material


----------



## JustBonee (May 13, 2021)

M*ate*rial   ~   Atenolol


----------



## Sparky (May 13, 2021)

A*ten*olol ~ Tenacity


----------



## JustBonee (May 20, 2021)

Ten*aci*ty   ~  Acidness


----------



## Sparky (May 20, 2021)

Acid*nes*s ~ Nestable


----------



## JustBonee (May 21, 2021)

Ne*sta*ble  ~   Stampede


----------



## Sparky (May 21, 2021)

S*tam*pede ~ Tampered


----------



## JustBonee (May 21, 2021)

Tam*per*ed  ~  Personal


----------



## Sparky (May 22, 2021)

Per*son*al ~ Songster


----------



## JustBonee (May 24, 2021)

Song*ste*r  ~  Stemware


----------



## Sparky (May 24, 2021)

S*tem*ware ~ Tempered


----------



## JustBonee (May 25, 2021)

Tem*per*ed   ~  Periodic


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2021)

*Per*iodic - Personal


----------



## JustBonee (May 25, 2021)

Per*son*al  ~  Songbird


----------



## Sparky (May 25, 2021)

Song*bir*d ~ Birching


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2021)

Bi*rch*ing - Lurching


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2021)

Gosh, should the 3 letters I select, be used only at the _start of the next word?_


----------



## JustBonee (May 25, 2021)

Sparky said:


> Take a group of 3 letters from the previous last word, to start a new 8 letter word




 yes @Kaila  ...   need to start a new word with those letters


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2021)

Bir*chi*ng - Chilling

(Thank you!)


----------



## JustBonee (May 26, 2021)

Chil*lin*g  ~  Lingerie


----------



## Sparky (May 26, 2021)

Lin*ger*ie ~ Geronimo


----------



## JustBonee (May 27, 2021)

*Ger*onimo  ~  Geranium


----------



## Sparky (May 28, 2021)

Ge*ran*ium ~ Ranchero


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 2, 2021)

R*anc*hero  ~  Ancestor


----------



## Sparky (Jun 2, 2021)

Ancestor ~ *Est*acada


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 7, 2021)

Esta*cad*a  ~   Caduceus


----------



## Sparky (Jun 7, 2021)

C*adu*ceus ~ Adulated


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2021)

Adul*ate*d  ~   Atenolol


----------



## Sparky (Jun 8, 2021)

A*ten*olol ~ Tendance


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 9, 2021)

T*end*ance   ~  Endeavor


----------



## Sparky (Jun 9, 2021)

En*dea*vor ~ Deadened


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 11, 2021)

De*ade*ned   ~   Adelaide


----------



## Sparky (Jun 11, 2021)

A*del*aide ~ Delicate


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 12, 2021)

D*eli*cate  ~   Eligible


----------



## Sparky (Jun 13, 2021)

E*lig*ible ~ Ligament


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 13, 2021)

Li*gam*ent  ~   Gaminess


----------



## Sparky (Jun 14, 2021)

Ga*min*ess ~ Minstrel


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 25, 2021)

M*in*strel   ~  Inscribe


----------



## Sparky (Jun 26, 2021)

In*scr*ibe ~ Scrounge


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 26, 2021)

Scro*ung*e   ~  Ungiving


----------



## Sparky (Jun 27, 2021)

Ungi*vin*g ~ Vindaloo


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2021)

Vin*dal*oo  ~   Dalmatia


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 30, 2021)

D*alm*atia - Almighty


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2021)

Al*mig*hty  ~  Migraine


----------



## Sparky (Jul 3, 2021)

Mi*gra*ine ~ Grandame


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 8, 2021)

Grand*ame *- American


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 10, 2021)

Ame*ric*an  ~   Ricochet


----------



## Sparky (Jul 10, 2021)

Rico*che*t ~ Cheating


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 12, 2021)

C*hea*ting   ~   Headland


----------



## Sparky (Jul 12, 2021)

Head*lan*d ~ Lanoline


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2021)

L*ano*line  ~   Anointed


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2021)

Ano*int*ed ~ Intimate


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2021)

In*tim*ate  ~   Timeworn


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2021)

Time*wor*n ~ Worthing


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2021)

Wor*thi*ng  ~   Thiamine


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2021)

Thi*ami*ne ~ Amicable


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 18, 2021)

Amic*abl*e   ~  Ablative


----------



## Sparky (Jul 19, 2021)

A*bla*tive ~ Blanched


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2021)

Bl*anc*hed  ~   Ancestry


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2021)

An*ces*try ~ Cesspool


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 20, 2021)

Ces*spo*ol  ~  Spotless


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2021)

S*pot*less ~ Potholed


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2021)

Po*tho*led  ~  Thousand


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2021)

Thou*san*d ~ Sanitise


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2021)

S*ani*tise   ~  Animated


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2021)

A*nim*ated ~ Nimblest


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 23, 2021)

N*imb*lest  ~  Imbecile


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2021)

Im*bec*ile ~ Becalmed


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 24, 2021)

Becal*med* ~Medicine


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 24, 2021)

M*edi*cine  ~   Edinburg


----------



## Sparky (Jul 25, 2021)

E*din*burg ~ Dinosaur


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2021)

Di*nos*aur   ~  Nosology


----------



## Sparky (Jul 27, 2021)

No*sol*ogy ~ Soldered


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 27, 2021)

*Sol*der*ed ... Derailed*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 28, 2021)

De*rai*led ~ Raincoat


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 29, 2021)

Ra*inc*oat  ~  Incision


----------



## Sparky (Jul 30, 2021)

*Inc*ision ~ Incident


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2021)

Inc*ide*nt  ~  Idealize


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2021)

I*dea*lize ~ Deadline


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2021)

Dead*lin*e  ~   Linchpin


----------



## Sparky (Aug 3, 2021)

L*inc*hpin ~ Incoming


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 5, 2021)

Inc*omi*ng   ~  Omissive


----------



## Sparky (Aug 5, 2021)

O*mis*sive ~ Mismatch


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 5, 2021)

Mi*sma*tch - Smashing


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 8, 2021)

Sma*shi*ng  ~  Shipment


----------



## Sparky (Aug 8, 2021)

Ship*men*t ~ Mentored


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 8, 2021)

M*ent*ored  ~  Entrench


----------



## Sparky (Aug 9, 2021)

Entr*enc*h ~ Encroach


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2021)

Enc*roa*ch   ~  Roadside


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 9, 2021)

Roads*ide* ~Ideioms


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2021)

*Ideioms ? .*.  not a word,   and needs to be 8 letters


----------



## Sparky (Aug 10, 2021)

Road*sid*e ~ Sideline


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2021)

Si*del*ine   ~   Delegate


----------



## Sparky (Aug 11, 2021)

D*ele*gate ~ Elephant


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 11, 2021)

*Elephant  •  Phantoms*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 12, 2021)

P*han*toms  ~   Handsome


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 12, 2021)

Hand*some*~Sometime


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2021)

So*met*ime   ~   Metadata


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 13, 2021)

Meta*dat*a~Dateline


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2021)

Da*tel*ine  ~   Telecast


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2021)

Tele*cas*t ~ Cashmere


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 20, 2021)

C*ash*mere   ~   Ashtanga


----------



## Sparky (Aug 20, 2021)

Ash*tan*ga ~ Tantalus


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 21, 2021)

Tan*tal*us   ~   Talavera


----------



## Sparky (Aug 22, 2021)

Ta*lav*era ~ Lavender


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 22, 2021)

Lav*end*er  ~  Endogamy


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 22, 2021)

En*dog*amy. - Doggerel


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2021)

*Doggerel ... Germanic*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2021)

Ger*man*ic   ~   Mandolin


----------



## Sparky (Aug 23, 2021)

M*and*olin ~ Androgen


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2021)

An*dro*gen  ~   Drowsily


----------



## Sparky (Aug 24, 2021)

Drow*sil*y ~ Silenced


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 24, 2021)

*Silenced - Encroach*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2021)

Enc*roa*ch ~ Roasting


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 26, 2021)

Roa*sti*ng   ~   Stingray


----------



## Sparky (Aug 26, 2021)

Stin*gra*y ~ Graffiti


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 26, 2021)

G*raf*fiti ~ Raftsman


----------



## Sparky (Aug 27, 2021)

Raft*sma*n ~ Smartish


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 27, 2021)

S*mar*tish  ~  Marginal


----------



## Sparky (Aug 28, 2021)

M*arg*inal ~ Argonaut


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 28, 2021)

*Arg*onaut ~Argument


----------



## Sparky (Aug 29, 2021)

Argu*men*t ~ Mentored


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 29, 2021)

Men*tor*ed  ~   Tortoise


----------



## Sparky (Aug 30, 2021)

T*ort*oise ~ Orthopod


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 30, 2021)

Or*tho*pod  ~   Thorough


----------



## Sparky (Aug 31, 2021)

Tho*rou*gh ~ Roundish


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2021)

Ro*und*ish  ~   Undulant


----------



## Sparky (Sep 1, 2021)

Undu*lan*t ~ Landline


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 1, 2021)

Land*lin*e  ~   Linoleum


----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2021)

L*ino*leum ~ Inotrope


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 3, 2021)

Ino*tro*pe  ~   Trombone


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2021)

Trom*bon*e ~ Bonemeal


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 3, 2021)

Bone*mea*l  ~   Measured


----------



## Sparky (Sep 4, 2021)

M*eas*ured ~ Eastward


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 4, 2021)

East*war*d  ~  Warpaint


----------



## Sparky (Sep 5, 2021)

Warpa*int* ~ Intrepid


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2021)

Intr*epi*d   ~  Epidemic


----------



## Sparky (Sep 6, 2021)

Epi*dem*ic ~ Demanded


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2021)

De*man*ded  ~    Manicule


----------



## Sparky (Sep 8, 2021)

M*ani*cule ~ Animator


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 8, 2021)

Ani*mat*or  ~   Mateless


----------



## Sparky (Sep 9, 2021)

Ma*tel*ess ~ Telegram


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 9, 2021)

Telegr*am*  -American


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2021)

Ame*ric*an   ~    Richmond


----------



## Sparky (Sep 10, 2021)

Rich*mon*d ~ Monastic


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 10, 2021)

Monastic..._*Sti*_fling


----------



## Sparky (Sep 11, 2021)

Sti*fli*ng ~ Flinched


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 11, 2021)

*Flinched - Headache*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 12, 2021)

He*ada*che   ~    Adaptive


----------



## Sparky (Sep 12, 2021)

Adaptive ~ *Dap*pling


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 12, 2021)

Dappling ~*App*eared


----------



## Sparky (Sep 13, 2021)

Ap*pea*red ~ Pearlite


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 13, 2021)

Pear*lit*e   ~   Literate


----------



## Sparky (Sep 14, 2021)

Li*ter*ate ~ Terawatt


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 15, 2021)

Tera*wat*t   ~   Waterbed


----------



## Sparky (Sep 16, 2021)

Wa*ter*bed ~ Teraflop


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 17, 2021)

Teraf*lop   *~   Lopsided


----------



## Sparky (Sep 17, 2021)

Lop*sid*ed ~ Sidestep


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 17, 2021)

Si*des*tep  ~   Deselect


----------



## Sparky (Sep 18, 2021)

De*sel*ect ~ Selfless


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 19, 2021)

Sel*fle*ss  ~    Fleabite


----------



## Sparky (Sep 20, 2021)

F*lea*bite ~ Leavened


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2021)

Lea*ven*ed  ~   Venation


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2021)

V*ena*tion ~ Enameled


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 23, 2021)

Enam*ele*d ~  Electric


----------



## Sparky (Sep 24, 2021)

Elec*tri*c ~ Triangle


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 24, 2021)

Trian*gle * ~   Gleaming


----------



## Sparky (Sep 25, 2021)

Gle*ami*ng ~ Amicable


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 25, 2021)

Amic*abl*e   ~   Ablative


----------



## Sparky (Sep 26, 2021)

A*bla*tive ~ Blanched


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 26, 2021)

Blan*che*d   ~  Checkout


----------



## Sparky (Sep 27, 2021)

C*hec*kout ~ Hectored


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 27, 2021)

Hecto*red * ~  Redolent


----------



## Sparky (Sep 28, 2021)

Re*dol*ent ~ Dolomite


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 29, 2021)

D*olo*mite  ~  Ologists


----------



## Sparky (Sep 29, 2021)

O*log*ists ~ Logistic


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 29, 2021)

*Log*istic ~Logicals


----------



## Sparky (Sep 30, 2021)

Logi*cal*s ~ Calabash


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 30, 2021)

*Aba*ttoir - Abandons


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 1, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> *Aba*ttoir - Abandons


What is that ?

Ca*lab*ash   ~  Labrador


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 1, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> What is that ?
> 
> Ca*lab*ash   ~  Labrador


@Bonnie Abandons? It means to leave. 
Abattoir - Is a slaughterhouse.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 1, 2021)

But  @Chris P Bacon,     we're playing  a game here.  

goes like this:   Take a group of 3 letters from the previous last word, to start a new 8 letter word


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 1, 2021)

@Bonnie I took the aba from Cal*aba*sh, sorry I got confused. Call it a "_senior moment_"? 
Should have been Calabash ~* Aba*ttoir. Oops! Thanks for understanding.
Thanks for getting things back on track. Well played!


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 1, 2021)

Okay .. .. all is forgiven my friend! ..

A*bat*toir    ~   Batavian


----------



## Sparky (Oct 2, 2021)

Bat*avi*an ~ Aviatrix


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 2, 2021)

Avia*tri*x   ~   Trickery


----------



## Sparky (Oct 3, 2021)

Tric*ker*y ~ Keratoma


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 4, 2021)

Ke*rat*oma   ~   Ratifier


----------



## Sparky (Oct 4, 2021)

Rati*fie*r ~ Fiendish


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 4, 2021)

Fien*dis*h  ~   Disguise


----------



## Sparky (Oct 5, 2021)

Dis*gui*se ~ Guidance


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 5, 2021)

Gui*dan*ce ~Danceres


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 6, 2021)

Dan*cer*es  ~  Cerastes


----------



## Sparky (Oct 6, 2021)

Cer*ast*es ~ Asterisk


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 6, 2021)

A*ste*risk   ~   Steadily


----------



## Sparky (Oct 8, 2021)

S*tea*dily ~ Teaspoon


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 11, 2021)

Te*asp*oon   ~   Aspheric


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 11, 2021)

*Asp*heric ~Aspiring


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 12, 2021)

Asp*iri*ng  ~   Irishman


----------



## Sparky (Oct 12, 2021)

I*ris*hman ~ Risibles


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 12, 2021)

Ri*sib*les   ~   Sibilant


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 12, 2021)

Si*bil*ant - Billeted


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 12, 2021)

Bil*let*ed   ~  Lethargy


----------



## Sparky (Oct 13, 2021)

Le*tha*rgy ~ Thatched


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 13, 2021)

T*hat*ched   ~    Hatchery


----------



## Sparky (Oct 14, 2021)

Hat*che*ry ~ Cheapest


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 14, 2021)

C*hea*pest  ~   Headline


----------



## Sparky (Oct 17, 2021)

Head*lin*e ~ Lingered


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 17, 2021)

Lin*ger*ed  ~   Geranium


----------



## Sparky (Oct 18, 2021)

Ger*ani*um ~ Animated


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2021)

An*ima*ted   ~   Imaginal


----------



## Sparky (Oct 19, 2021)

Im*agi*nal ~ Agitated


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 21, 2021)

Agi*tat*ed   ~   Tattered


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 21, 2021)

*Tat*tered - Tattooed


----------



## Sparky (Oct 21, 2021)

T*att*ooed ~ Attested


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 23, 2021)

Att*est*ed  ~   Estrange


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2021)

Es*tra*nge ~ Trampled


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 23, 2021)

*Tra*mpled~Trainers


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 23, 2021)

T*rai*ners   ~  Rainfall


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 23, 2021)

Rainf*all *- Hallways


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 24, 2021)

H*all*ways  ~   Allegory


----------



## Sparky (Oct 25, 2021)

Al*leg*ory ~ Legalism


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 25, 2021)

Le*gal*ism  ~Galloons


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 25, 2021)

G*all*oons  ~  Alliance


----------



## Sparky (Oct 26, 2021)

Alli*anc*e ~ Anchoret


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 26, 2021)

*Anc*horet ~Anchient


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 27, 2021)

An*chi*ent   ~   Chickpea


----------



## Sparky (Oct 27, 2021)

Chick*pea* ~ Pearling


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 27, 2021)

Pear*lin*g  ~   Linchpin


----------



## Sparky (Oct 28, 2021)

L*inc*hpin ~ Incident


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2021)

Inci*den*t  ~   Denarius


----------



## Sparky (Oct 29, 2021)

De*nar*ius ~ Narrator


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2021)

Nar*rat*or  ~   Ratifier


----------



## Sparky (Oct 30, 2021)

Ra*tif*ier ~ Tiffined


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 30, 2021)

Tiff*ine*d   ~  Inequity


----------



## Sparky (Oct 31, 2021)

Ine*qui*ty ~ Quisling


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 31, 2021)

Qui*sli*ng  ~  Slippery


----------



## Sparky (Nov 1, 2021)

Slip*per*y ~ Personal


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2021)

Per*son*al ~ Sonogram


----------



## Sparky (Nov 3, 2021)

Sono*gra*m ~ Grasping


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2021)

Gra*spi*ng  ~   Spinster


----------



## Sparky (Nov 4, 2021)

S*pin*ster ~ Pinafore


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 4, 2021)

P*ina*fore  ~   Inaction


----------



## Sparky (Nov 5, 2021)

In*act*ion ~ Activate


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 5, 2021)

*Act*ivate  ~   Activist


----------



## Sparky (Nov 6, 2021)

Acti*vis*t ~ Viscount


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 6, 2021)

Vis*cou*nt ~ Courtesy


----------



## Sparky (Nov 7, 2021)

Cour*tes*y ~ Testable


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2021)

Te*sta*ble  ~   Standing


----------



## Sparky (Nov 8, 2021)

St*and*ing ~ Andantes


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2021)

And*ant*es ~  Anteater


----------



## Sparky (Nov 10, 2021)

An*tea*ter ~ Teaseled


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2021)

T*eas*eled   ~   Easterly


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 10, 2021)

Eas*ter*ly - Terminal


----------



## Sparky (Nov 11, 2021)

Ter*min*al ~ Minstrel


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2021)

Min*str*el   ~   Strategy


----------



## Sparky (Nov 12, 2021)

S*tra*tegy ~ Trampled


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2021)

T*ram*pled  ~  Rambling


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2021)

R*amb*ling ~ Ambiance


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 14, 2021)

Ambi*anc*e  ~  Ancestry


----------



## Sparky (Nov 15, 2021)

Anc*est*ry ~ Estrange


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 16, 2021)

E*stra*nge  ~   Straight


----------



## Sparky (Nov 17, 2021)

S*tra*ight ~ Traveler


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 17, 2021)

Tra*vel*er   ~   Velarize


----------



## Sparky (Nov 18, 2021)

Vel*ari*ze ~ Aristate


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 18, 2021)

Ari*sta*te   ~   Standard


----------



## Sparky (Nov 19, 2021)

S*tan*dard ~ Tangency


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 19, 2021)

Tang*enc*y ~ Encroach


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 20, 2021)

En*cro*ach - Croatian


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2021)

C*roa*tian ~ Roasting


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 21, 2021)

Ro*ast*ing  ~   Asteroid


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 21, 2021)

Ast*ero*id ~Eroniuse


----------



## Sparky (Nov 22, 2021)

E*ron*iuse ~ Rondelle


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 22, 2021)

Ron*del*le   ~   Delegate


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2021)

De*l*_*eg*_ate ... Legalize


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2021)

Le*gal*ize  ~   Galactic


----------



## Sparky (Nov 23, 2021)

G*ala*ctic ~ Alarmist


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 23, 2021)

Alar*mis*t ~Mistress


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2021)

Mis*tre*ss  ~   Treasure


----------



## Sparky (Nov 25, 2021)

T*rea*sure ~ Readable


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2021)

Rea*dab*le  ~   Dabbling


----------



## Sparky (Nov 29, 2021)

Dab*bli*ng ~ Blimpish


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 29, 2021)

Bl*imp*ish  ~  Imperium


----------



## Sparky (Nov 30, 2021)

Im*per*ium ~ Perished


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 30, 2021)

Pe*ris*hed ~Riskiest


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 30, 2021)

Riski*est * ~   Estimate


----------



## Sparky (Dec 1, 2021)

Es*tim*ate ~ Timeline


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 2, 2021)

Ti*mel*ine   ~   Melamine


----------



## Sparky (Dec 2, 2021)

Me*lam*ine ~ Lamented


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 2, 2021)

L*ame*nted  ~  American


----------



## Sparky (Dec 3, 2021)

A*mer*ican ~ Meridian


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 3, 2021)

Me*rid*ian   ~  Riddance


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2021)

Rid*dan*ce ~ Dandruff


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 4, 2021)

Dan*dru*ff   ~   Drumbeat


----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2021)

D*rum*beat ~ Ruminate


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 6, 2021)

Ru*min*ate   ~   Mintmark


----------



## Sparky (Dec 7, 2021)

M*int*mark ~ Interact


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 7, 2021)

In*ter*act   ~   Terrible


----------



## Sparky (Dec 8, 2021)

Ter*rib*le ~ Ribboned


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 8, 2021)

Rib*bon*ed  ~   Bonemeal


----------



## Sparky (Dec 9, 2021)

Bon*eme*al ~ Emergent


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2021)

E*mer*gent  ~   Merchant


----------



## Sparky (Dec 11, 2021)

Mer*cha*nt ~ Charcoal


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 12, 2021)

C*har*coal  ~  Hardened


----------



## Sparky (Dec 13, 2021)

Har*den*ed ~ Denounce


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 13, 2021)

D*eno*unce  ~  Enormous


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2021)

E*nor*mous ~ Northern


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2021)

N*ort*hern  ~   Orthodox


----------



## Sparky (Dec 15, 2021)

Or*tho*dox ~ Thousand


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 17, 2021)

Thou*san*d   ~   Sancoche


----------



## Sparky (Dec 17, 2021)

S*anc*oche ~ Anchored


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 17, 2021)

Anc*hor*ed  ~   Horologe


----------



## Sparky (Dec 18, 2021)

Ho*rol*oge ~ Rollover


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 18, 2021)

Rol*lov*er   ~   Lovingly


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2021)

Lo*vin*gly ~ Vindaloo


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 19, 2021)

Vin*dal*oo  ~  Dalmatic


----------



## Sparky (Dec 20, 2021)

Dal*mat*ic ~ Material


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 20, 2021)

Ma*ter*ial   ~   Terawatt


----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2021)

Ter*awa*tt ~ Awarding


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 21, 2021)

Awar*din*g   ~    Dinosaur


----------



## Sparky (Dec 22, 2021)

Di*nos*aur ~ Nosedive


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 23, 2021)

No*sed*ive   ~   Sedation


----------



## Sparky (Dec 23, 2021)

Se*dat*ion ~ Dateline


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 23, 2021)

Da*tel*ine  ~  Telegram


----------



## Sparky (Dec 25, 2021)

Tele*gra*m ~ Grappled


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 25, 2021)

Grap*ple*d  ~   Pleasant


----------



## Sparky (Dec 26, 2021)

Pl*eas*ant ~ Easement


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 26, 2021)

Eas*eme*nt   ~      Emerging


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 26, 2021)

Em*erg*ing - Ergotism


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 26, 2021)

Erg*oti*sm  ~   Otiosely


----------



## Sparky (Dec 27, 2021)

Otio*sel*y ~ Sellable


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 28, 2021)

Sel*lab*le  ~    Labrador


----------



## Sparky (Dec 29, 2021)

La*bra*dor ~ Brandish


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 29, 2021)

B*ran*dish   ~   Ranchero


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 29, 2021)

Ranc*her*o ~Heroines


----------



## Sparky (Dec 30, 2021)

Her*oin*es ~ Ointment


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 30, 2021)

Oint*men*t   ~   Menacing


----------



## Sparky (Jan 2, 2022)

M*ena*cing ~ Enameled


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 2, 2022)

Ena*mel*ed   ~   Melamine


----------



## Sparky (Jan 3, 2022)

Mel*ami*ne ~ Amicable


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 3, 2022)

A*mic*able   ~   Michigan


----------



## Sparky (Jan 4, 2022)

Mi*chi*gan ~ Chitchat


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 4, 2022)

Chit*cha*t   ~   Charcoal


----------



## Sparky (Jan 5, 2022)

C*har*coal ~ Harelike


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 5, 2022)

Ha*rel*ike   ~  Relating


----------



## Sparky (Jan 7, 2022)

Re*lat*ing ~ Lathered


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 7, 2022)

Lat*her*ed    ~   Hercules


----------



## Sparky (Jan 8, 2022)

Her*cul*es ~ Culpable


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 9, 2022)

Culp*abl*e   ~   Ablation


----------



## Sparky (Jan 9, 2022)

A*bla*tion ~ Blanched


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 9, 2022)

B*lan*ched   ~   Landfill


----------



## Sparky (Jan 10, 2022)

L*and*fill ~ Androgen


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 10, 2022)

An*dro*gen  ~   Drowsily


----------



## Sparky (Jan 11, 2022)

Drow*sil*y ~ Silenced


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 11, 2022)

Si*len*ced ~ Lenticel


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 11, 2022)

*Len*ticel Lendings


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 11, 2022)

L*end*ings   ~  Enduring


----------



## Sparky (Jan 12, 2022)

En*dur*ing ~ Duration


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 12, 2022)

Durat*ion * ~   Ionizing


----------



## Sparky (Jan 13, 2022)

Ioni*zin*g ~ Zingiest


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 13, 2022)

Zingi*est *  ~   Estimate


----------



## Sparky (Jan 14, 2022)

Es*tim*ate ~ Timeline


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 15, 2022)

Time*lin*e  ~   Linoleum


----------



## Sparky (Jan 16, 2022)

Lino*leu*m ~ Leukemia


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 17, 2022)

Leuk*emi*a   ~   Emigrate


----------



## Sparky (Jan 17, 2022)

Emi*gra*te ~ Graphite


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 17, 2022)

Grap*hit*e  ~   Hitmaker


----------



## Sparky (Jan 18, 2022)

Hit*mak*er ~ Makefast


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 18, 2022)

Makef*ast  *~   Asterisk


----------



## Sparky (Jan 20, 2022)

A*ste*risk ~ Stearate


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 24, 2022)

Ste*ara*te   ~    Arabized


----------



## Sparky (Jan 24, 2022)

A*rab*ized ~ Rabbited


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 24, 2022)

Rab*bit*ed  ~   Bitesize


----------



## Sparky (Jan 25, 2022)

Bi*tes*ize ~ Testator


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 25, 2022)

Te*sta*tor ~ Standard


----------



## Sparky (Jan 26, 2022)

S*tan*dard ~ Tantrism


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 29, 2022)

T*ant*rism ~ Antidote


----------



## Sparky (Jan 29, 2022)

An*tid*ote ~ Tidemark


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 29, 2022)

Ti*dem*ark   ~   Demagogy


----------



## Sparky (Jan 30, 2022)

D*ema*gogy ~ Emaciate


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 30, 2022)

E*mac*iate  ~  Macaroni


----------



## Sparky (Jan 31, 2022)

Ma*car*oni ~ Carapace


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 31, 2022)

Car*apa*ce   ~   Rapacity


----------



## Sparky (Feb 1, 2022)

R*apa*city ~ Apathies


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 1, 2022)

Apa*thi*es ~ Thiazide


----------



## Sparky (Feb 2, 2022)

*Thi*azide ~ Thiamine


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 2, 2022)

Thiam*ine * ~   Inedible


----------



## Sparky (Feb 3, 2022)

In*edi*ble ~ Editable


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 3, 2022)

E*dit*able   ~   Dithered


----------



## Sparky (Feb 4, 2022)

Dit*her*ed ~ Heritage


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 4, 2022)

Her*itag*e  ~    Tagboard


----------



## Sparky (Feb 5, 2022)

Tag*boa*rd ~ Boasting


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2022)

Boa*sti*ng  ~  Stibnite


----------



## Sparky (Feb 6, 2022)

Stib*nit*e ~ Nitrogen


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 6, 2022)

Ni*tro*gen ~ *Tro*oper


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 7, 2022)

8 letters ^

T*roo*pers  ~  Roofline


----------



## Sparky (Feb 7, 2022)

Roo*fli*ne ~ Flinched


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 7, 2022)

Flin*che*d  ~  Chenille


----------



## Sparky (Feb 8, 2022)

C*hen*ille ~ Henhouse


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 8, 2022)

H*enh*ouse   ~   Enhancer


----------



## Sparky (Feb 9, 2022)

En*han*cer ~ Hangover


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 10, 2022)

Hang*ove*r   ~   Ovenware


----------



## Sparky (Feb 10, 2022)

O*ven*ware ~ Venerate


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 12, 2022)

Ven*era*te   ~   Erasable


----------



## Sparky (Feb 12, 2022)

Era*sab*le ~ Sabotage


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 15, 2022)

Sa*bot*age   ~   Botanist


----------



## Sparky (Feb 15, 2022)

Bot*ani*st ~ Animator


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 15, 2022)

Ani*mat*or ~  Matchbox


----------



## Sparky (Feb 16, 2022)

Match*box* ~ Boxthorn


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 16, 2022)

Boxth*orn *~ Cornmeal


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 17, 2022)

C*orn*meal   ~   Ornament


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 17, 2022)

Orna*men*t ~ Menacing


----------



## Sparky (Feb 17, 2022)

M*ena*cing ~ Enameled


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 17, 2022)

Enam*ele*d ~ Elephant


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 18, 2022)

El*eph*ant - Ephesian


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 18, 2022)

Ep*hes*ian ~ Hesitate


----------



## Sparky (Feb 18, 2022)

He*sit*ate ~ Sitarist


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 18, 2022)

Si*tar*ist  ~   Tartness


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 18, 2022)

T*art*ness ~ Artisans


----------



## Sparky (Feb 19, 2022)

Arti*san*s ~ Sanatory


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 19, 2022)

Sana*tor*y ~ Tortoise


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 19, 2022)

*Tor*toise  ~    Torchlit


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 19, 2022)

T*orc*hlit ~ Orchards


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2022)

Or*cha*rds ~ Champion


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 21, 2022)

Ch*amp*ion   ~   Amputate


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 21, 2022)

Ampu*tat*e ~ Tattooed


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 22, 2022)

T*att*ooed   ~   Attached


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 22, 2022)

Atta*che*d ~ Cheating


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 23, 2022)

C*hea*ting  ~   Headline


----------



## Sparky (Feb 23, 2022)

Head*lin*e ~ Liniment


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 23, 2022)

*Lini*ment   ~   Inimical


----------



## Sparky (Feb 24, 2022)

Ini*mic*al ~ Microdot


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 24, 2022)

Mic*rod*ot ~ Rodentia


----------



## Sparky (Feb 25, 2022)

Ro*den*tia ~ Denounce


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 25, 2022)

Deno*unc*e ~ Uncapped


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 25, 2022)

Uncap*ped * ~ Pedestal


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 25, 2022)

Pede*sta*l ~ Stampede


----------



## Sparky (Feb 27, 2022)

St*amp*ede ~ Amperage


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 27, 2022)

Am*per*age ~ Persuade


----------



## Sparky (Mar 1, 2022)

Per*sua*de ~ Suasible


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 2, 2022)

Sua*sib*le  ~   Siberian


----------



## Sparky (Mar 3, 2022)

Si*ber*ian ~ Berthage


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 3, 2022)

Ber*tha*ge  ~   Thankful


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 3, 2022)

Thankful  handcuff


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 4, 2022)

Hand*cuf*f   ~    Cufflink


----------



## Sparky (Mar 4, 2022)

Cuf*fli*nk ~ Flinched


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 4, 2022)

Flinched - lining


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 4, 2022)

8 letters @Autumn72  ^

Flin*che*d    ~   Chenille


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 4, 2022)

Chenille - Illinois


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 5, 2022)

Ill*ino*is   ~   Inositol


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 5, 2022)

Inositol - situated


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 8, 2022)

Situ*ate*d ~   Atenolol


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 8, 2022)

AtenoLOL.  Lolly


----------



## Sparky (Mar 8, 2022)

A*ten*olol ~ Tendance


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 8, 2022)

TenDANce * dangling


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 8, 2022)

Dang*lin*g   ~   Linteled


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 8, 2022)

Lin*tel*ed~Telephone


----------



## Sparky (Mar 10, 2022)

_That's nine letters Sass.._.

Lin*tel*ed ~ Teleport


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 10, 2022)

T*ele*port  ~   Election


----------



## Sparky (Mar 12, 2022)

E*lec*tion ~ Lectured


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 13, 2022)

Lec*tur*ed  ~   Turreted


----------



## Sparky (Mar 14, 2022)

Tur*ret*ed ~ Retraced


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 14, 2022)

Re*tra*ced   ~  Tranquil


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2022)

T*ran*quil ~ Ranching


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 16, 2022)

Ran*chi*ng   ~    Childish


----------



## Sparky (Mar 17, 2022)

Chil*dis*h ~ Disabled


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 18, 2022)

Disa*ble*d  ~   Bleacher


----------



## Sparky (Mar 19, 2022)

B*lea*cher ~ Leavened


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 19, 2022)

Lea*ven*ed    ~     Vendange


----------



## Sparky (Mar 20, 2022)

V*end*ange ~ Endeared


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 21, 2022)

En*dea*red   ~   Deadline


----------



## Sparky (Mar 22, 2022)

Dead*lin*e ~ Lineated


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 24, 2022)

L*ine*ated   ~  Inedible


----------



## Sparky (Mar 24, 2022)

In*edi*ble ~ Editable


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 24, 2022)

E*dit*able   ~   Ditching


----------



## Sparky (Mar 25, 2022)

Dit*chi*ng ~ Chiseled


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 30, 2022)

Chi*sel*ed   ~   Sellable


----------



## Sparky (Mar 30, 2022)

Sel*lab*le ~ Labrador


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 30, 2022)

Labrador-
Bra
Bracelet


----------



## Sparky (Mar 31, 2022)

B*rac*elet ~ Racemate


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 31, 2022)

Race*mat*e   ~  Mattress


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 31, 2022)

Mattress 
Tre
Treasons


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 1, 2022)

Trea*son*s   ~   Sonogram


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 1, 2022)

Sonogram
Gra
Grantham


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 2, 2022)

Gran*tha*m   ~  Thallium


----------



## Sparky (Apr 2, 2022)

T*hal*lium ~ Hallowed


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 2, 2022)

Hallowed
Low
Allowed


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 3, 2022)

^  8 letters

H*all*owed   ~   Allegory


----------



## RubyK (Apr 3, 2022)

*All*egory - Allspice


----------



## Sparky (Apr 3, 2022)

All*spi*ce ~ Spiraled


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 3, 2022)

Spiraled
Pir

Spirited


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 6, 2022)

Spi*rit*ed   ~  Ritenuto


----------



## Sparky (Apr 6, 2022)

Ri*ten*uto ~ Tendance


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 6, 2022)

Tend*anc*e   ~   Ancestor


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 6, 2022)

Ancestor

Tor
Tortures


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 8, 2022)

Tor*tur*es  ~   Turbojet


----------



## Sparky (Apr 8, 2022)

T*urb*ojet ~ Urbanise


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 8, 2022)

Urbanism
Ban
Banished


----------



## Sparky (Apr 9, 2022)

B*ani*shed ~ Animated


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 9, 2022)

An*ima*ted ~ imaginal


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 9, 2022)

Imaginal
Gin
Gingerly


----------



## Sparky (Apr 10, 2022)

G*ing*erly ~ Ingested


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 10, 2022)

Ingested

Est

Estimation


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2022)

10 letters.. ^^

In*ges*ted ~ Gestured


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 11, 2022)

Ge*stu*red   ~  Stubborn


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 11, 2022)

Stubborn

Tub

Stubs


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 11, 2022)

Back to  the game ...



Bonnie said:


> Ge*stu*red   ~  Stubborn


----------



## Jackie23 (Apr 11, 2022)

Stubborn   Students


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 11, 2022)

Students 
Den

Dentures


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 12, 2022)

Dent*ure*s  ~   Urethane


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 12, 2022)

Urethane

Tha
Thank you


----------



## Sparky (Apr 12, 2022)

T*han*kyou ~ Hangover


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 12, 2022)

Hangover 

Ove
Overdone


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 12, 2022)

O*ver*done  Verbally


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 12, 2022)

Versions

Ion

Captions


----------



## Sparky (Apr 13, 2022)

???
*Ver*sions ~ Vertical


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 13, 2022)

Sparky said:


> ???
> *Ver*sions ~ Vertical


Stop running me over I don't have bold on my phone
It's 8 3 8


----------



## Sparky (Apr 14, 2022)

@Autumn72, it's nothing to do with that.
You changed Sassy's answer 'Verbally' to 'Versions' and then added 'Captions'. It can get confusing.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 14, 2022)

OK my bad


----------



## Sparky (Apr 15, 2022)

Verti*cal* ~ Calendar


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 15, 2022)

Calendar ~ dar
Darning


----------



## Sparky (Apr 16, 2022)

Dar*nin*g ~ Nineteen


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 16, 2022)

Nineteen
Tee
Teenager


----------



## Sparky (Apr 17, 2022)

Te*ena*ger ~ Enameled


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 17, 2022)

E*nam*eled  ~ Namaskar


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 17, 2022)

Namaskar

Mas

Masterly


----------



## Sparky (Apr 18, 2022)

M*ast*erly ~ Asterisk


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 18, 2022)

A*ste*risk   ~   Sterling


----------



## Sparky (Apr 19, 2022)

S*ter*ling ~ Teraflop


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 19, 2022)

Tera*flo*p   ~    Flourish


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 19, 2022)

Flourish
Ish

Garnish


----------



## Sparky (May 1, 2022)

_Back to eight letters_

Flou*ris*h ~ Risibles


----------



## Sassycakes (May 1, 2022)

Ri*sib*les ~Siblings


----------



## JustBonee (May 1, 2022)

Sib*lin*gs   ~   Linguist


----------



## Sparky (May 2, 2022)

L*ing*uist ~ Ingather


----------



## JustBonee (May 2, 2022)

In*gat*her  ~  Gatefold


----------



## Sparky (May 3, 2022)

Gate*fol*d ~ Foldable


----------



## JustBonee (May 3, 2022)

Fol*dab*le  ~   Dabbling


----------



## Sparky (May 4, 2022)

Dab*bli*ng ~ Blimpish


----------



## JustBonee (May 6, 2022)

B*lim*pish  ~   Limerick


----------



## Sparky (May 8, 2022)

Li*mer*ick ~ Meridian


----------



## JustBonee (May 8, 2022)

Meri*dia*n   ~   Diabetic


----------



## Sparky (May 9, 2022)

Dia*bet*ic ~ Bettered


----------



## JustBonee (May 11, 2022)

Bet*ter*ed  ~   Terminal


----------



## Sparky (May 12, 2022)

Ter*min*al ~ Minstrel


----------



## JustBonee (May 13, 2022)

M*ins*trel   ~  Insanity


----------



## Sparky (May 13, 2022)

In*san*ity ~ Sanitise


----------



## JustBonee (May 13, 2022)

Sa*nit*ise ~  Nitrogen


----------



## Sparky (May 14, 2022)

Ni*tro*gen ~ Trousers


----------



## JustBonee (May 15, 2022)

T*rou*sers  ~   Rounders


----------



## Sparky (May 15, 2022)

Ro*und*ers ~ Underate


----------



## JustBonee (May 16, 2022)

Un*der*ate   ~   Derivate


----------



## Sparky (May 16, 2022)

De*riv*ate ~ Rivalled


----------



## JustBonee (May 17, 2022)

Riv*all*ed ~   Alleyway


----------



## Sparky (May 17, 2022)

Alley*way* ~ Wayfarer


----------



## JustBonee (May 18, 2022)

Way*far*er  ~   Farmland


----------



## Sparky (May 18, 2022)

Farm*lan*d ~ Lanoline


----------



## JustBonee (May 19, 2022)

Lano*lin*e  ~   Linquist


----------



## Sparky (May 19, 2022)

*Lin*quist ~ Lingered


----------



## JustBonee (May 20, 2022)

Lin*ger*ed ~   Geranium


----------



## Sparky (May 20, 2022)

G*era*nium ~ Erasable


----------



## JustBonee (May 21, 2022)

E*ras*able   ~  Rascasse


----------



## Sparky (May 21, 2022)

Ra*sca*sse ~ Scavenge


----------



## Sassycakes (May 21, 2022)

Scavenge ~Venimous


----------



## Sparky (May 22, 2022)

Veni*mou*s ~ Mouthing


----------



## JustBonee (May 22, 2022)

M*out*hing  ~  Outburst


----------



## Sparky (May 23, 2022)

Out*bur*st ~ Bursting


----------



## JustBonee (May 24, 2022)

Burs*tin*g   ~  Tincture


----------



## Sparky (May 25, 2022)

T*inc*ture ~ Incident


----------



## JustBonee (May 26, 2022)

Inci*den*t   ~   Denarius


----------



## Sparky (May 27, 2022)

De*nar*ius ~ Narrator


----------



## JustBonee (May 30, 2022)

Nar*rat*or  ~    Rational


----------



## Sparky (May 30, 2022)

R*ati*onal ~ Atishoos


----------



## JustBonee (May 30, 2022)

Ati*sho*os  ~   Shoplift


----------



## Sparky (May 31, 2022)

S*hop*lift ~ Hopeless


----------



## JustBonee (May 31, 2022)

Hop*ele*ss   ~   Election


----------



## Sparky (Jun 1, 2022)

El*ect*ion ~ Ectoderm


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 1, 2022)

Ectod*erm* ~ Erminois


----------



## Sparky (Jun 2, 2022)

Er*min*ois ~ Minstrel


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 4, 2022)

Min*str*el  ~  Straddle


----------



## Sparky (Jun 4, 2022)

St*rad*dle ~ Radiance


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 5, 2022)

Radiance - Diamonds


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 6, 2022)

Di*amo*nds  ~   Amoretti


----------



## Sparky (Jun 7, 2022)

A*mor*etti ~ Moralist


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 7, 2022)

M*ora*list  ~   Orangish


----------



## Sparky (Jun 8, 2022)

O*ran*gish ~ Ransomed


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 11, 2022)

Ran*som*ed  ~   Sombrero


----------



## Sparky (Jun 11, 2022)

Som*bre*ro ~ Breached


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 11, 2022)

B*rea*ched   ~  Reassure


----------



## Sparky (Jun 12, 2022)

R*eas*sure ~ Easement


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 13, 2022)

Ea*sem*ent   ~   Semantic


----------



## Sparky (Jun 13, 2022)

S*ema*ntic ~ Emanated


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 15, 2022)

E*man*ated   ~   Mangrove


----------



## Sparky (Jun 15, 2022)

Man*gro*ve ~ Groveler


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 15, 2022)

Gro*vel*er   ~   Velocity


----------



## Sparky (Jun 16, 2022)

V*elo*city ~ Elongate


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 16, 2022)

E*lon*gate  ~   Lonesome


----------



## Sparky (Jun 17, 2022)

Lon*eso*me ~ Esoteric


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 17, 2022)

Eso*ter*ic  ~  Teraflop


----------



## Sparky (Jun 18, 2022)

T*era*flop ~ Eradiate


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 19, 2022)

Era*dia*te    ~    Diaspora


----------



## Sparky (Jun 19, 2022)

Di*asp*ora ~ Aspirant


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 20, 2022)

A*spi*rant  ~   Spinster


----------



## Sparky (Jun 21, 2022)

S*pin*ster ~ Pinafore


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 23, 2022)

P*ina*fore  ~   Inactive


----------



## Sparky (Jun 24, 2022)

In*act*ive ~ Actioned


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 24, 2022)

Act*ion*ed  ~   Ionizing


----------



## Sparky (Jun 25, 2022)

Ioni*zin*g ~ Zingiest


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 26, 2022)

Zingi*est * ~   Estimate


----------



## Sparky (Jun 26, 2022)

Es*tim*ate ~ Timeline


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 27, 2022)

Ti*mel*ine  ~   Melodist


----------



## Sparky (Jun 28, 2022)

M*elo*dist ~ Elongate


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 29, 2022)

*Elon*gate   ~  Longhand


----------



## Sparky (Jun 29, 2022)

Long*han*d ~ Hangover


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2022)

Han*gov*er   ~  Governor


----------



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2022)

Go*ver*nor ~ Verified


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 1, 2022)

Ve*rif*ied   ~  Riffraff


----------



## Sparky (Jul 2, 2022)

Rif*fra*ff ~ Fragrant


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2022)

Fra*gra*nt  ~  Gradient


----------



## Sparky (Jul 3, 2022)

G*rad*ient ~ Radiated


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 5, 2022)

Ra*dia*ted   ~ Diabetic


----------



## Sparky (Jul 5, 2022)

Di*abe*tic ~ Abeyance


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 7, 2022)

Abey*anc*e ~  Ancestor


----------



## Sparky (Jul 7, 2022)

Anc*est*or ~ Estrange


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 7, 2022)

E*str*ange  ~  Streamer


----------



## Sparky (Jul 8, 2022)

St*rea*mer ~ Reasoned


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 12, 2022)

Rea*son*ed ~  Songbird


----------



## Sparky (Jul 12, 2022)

Song*bir*d ~ Birching


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2022)

Bir*chi*ng  ~  Chickpea


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2022)

Ch*ick*pea ~ Ickiness


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 13, 2022)

Ic*kin*ess ~Kindness


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2022)

K*ind*ness   ~   Indecent


----------



## Sparky (Jul 14, 2022)

In*dec*ent ~ Declared


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2022)

De*cla*red  ~   Clambake


----------



## Patek24 (Jul 15, 2022)

Cl*amb*ake ~ Ambulate


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 15, 2022)

Ambu*lat*e ~Laterals


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 16, 2022)

Lat*era*ls   ~   Erasable


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2022)

E*ras*able ~ Raspiest


----------



## Patek24 (Jul 16, 2022)

Ra*spi*est ~ Spinning


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2022)

S*pin*ning ~ Pinafore


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 18, 2022)

P*ina*fore  ~    Inaction


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2022)

In*act*ion ~ Actinium


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 18, 2022)

Act*ini*um  ~  Inimical


----------



## Patek24 (Jul 18, 2022)

I*nim*ical ~ Nimblest


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2022)

N*imb*lest   ~   Imbecile


----------



## Sparky (Jul 19, 2022)

Im*bec*ile ~ Bechamel


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2022)

Bech*ame*l  ~  American


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2022)

A*mer*ican ~ Merengue


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2022)

Mer*eng*ue  ~   Engineer


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2022)

En*gin*eer ~ Gingered


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 23, 2022)

Gin*ger*ed ~ Germinal


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2022)

Ger*min*al ~ Minstrel


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2022)

Min*str*el  ~   Straight


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 25, 2022)

St*rai*ght ~Rainfall


----------



## Sparky (Jul 25, 2022)

Rain*fal*l ~ Faltered


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2022)

Fal*ter*ed  ~  Terabyte


----------



## Sparky (Jul 28, 2022)

T*era*byte ~ Eradiate


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 31, 2022)

Era*dia*te  ~   Diameter


----------



## Sparky (Aug 1, 2022)

Dia*met*er ~ Methanol


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2022)

Met*han*ol ~ Handsome


----------



## Sparky (Aug 2, 2022)

Hand*som*e ~ Sometime


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 2, 2022)

S*ome*time  ~   Omelette


----------



## Sparky (Aug 3, 2022)

O*mel*ette ~ Melamine


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 6, 2022)

Mela*min*e  ~   Minimize


----------



## Sparky (Aug 6, 2022)

Mi*nim*ize ~ Nimblest


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 8, 2022)

N*imb*lest ~ Imbecile


----------



## Sparky (Aug 9, 2022)

Im*bec*ile ~ Bechamel


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2022)

Be*cha*mel  ~  Chaconne


----------



## Sparky (Aug 11, 2022)

Cha*con*ne ~ Contrast


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 11, 2022)

C*ont*rast  ~  Ontology


----------



## Sparky (Aug 12, 2022)

On*tol*ogy ~ Tolerant


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 14, 2022)

T*ole*rant  ~   Oleaster


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2022)

O*lea*ster ~ Leavened


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2022)

Lea*ven*ed ~  Vendange


----------



## Sparky (Aug 15, 2022)

V*end*age ~ Endeavor


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 16, 2022)

Endea*vor *  ~  Vortical


----------



## Sparky (Aug 16, 2022)

V*ort*ical ~ Orthodox


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 16, 2022)

Or*tho*dox  ~   Thousand


----------



## Sparky (Aug 17, 2022)

Thou*san*d ~ Sanidine


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2022)

S*ani*dine  ~  Animated


----------



## Sparky (Aug 18, 2022)

Ani*mat*ed ~ Mattered


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 19, 2022)

M*att*ered   ~   Attorney


----------



## Sparky (Aug 20, 2022)

At*tor*ney ~ Toreador


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 22, 2022)

To*rea*dor  ~   Reabsorb


----------



## Sparky (Aug 22, 2022)

Reab*sor*b ~ Sortable


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2022)

S*ort*able  ~   Orthodox


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2022)

Or*tho*dox ~ Thorough


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2022)

Tho*rou*gh ~  Roulette


----------



## Sparky (Aug 26, 2022)

Rou*let*te ~ Lethargy


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 28, 2022)

Le*tha*rgy  ~   Thawless


----------



## Sparky (Aug 28, 2022)

Thaw*les*s ~ Lessoned


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 29, 2022)

Les*son*ed  ~   Sonatina


----------



## Sparky (Aug 29, 2022)

So*nat*ina ~ Naturist


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 29, 2022)

Na*tur*ist ~   Turnpike


----------



## Sparky (Aug 30, 2022)

Turn*pik*e ~ Pikelets


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2022)

Pike*let*s  ~   Lethargy


----------



## Sparky (Aug 31, 2022)

Let*har*gy ~ Harelike


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2022)

Ha*rel*ike    ~     Reliable


----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2022)

R*eli*able ~ Eligible


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 3, 2022)

E*lig*ible  ~ Ligation


----------



## Sparky (Sep 5, 2022)

Li*gat*ion ~ Gatepost


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2022)

Gate*pos*t  ~  Poseidon


----------



## Sparky (Sep 6, 2022)

Posei*don* ~ Donation


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Do*nat*ion ~ National


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2022)

*Na*_*t*_ional    ~   Natively


----------



## Sparky (Sep 7, 2022)

Nati*vel*y ~ Velocity


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 8, 2022)

Ve*loc*ity  ~   Lockstep


----------



## Sparky (Sep 9, 2022)

Lock*ste*p ~ Stealage


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 11, 2022)

Stea*lag*e ~   Lagoonal


----------



## Sparky (Sep 13, 2022)

L*ago*onal ~ Agonised


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 13, 2022)

Agoni*sed*   ~  Sedation


----------



## Sparky (Sep 14, 2022)

Se*dat*ion ~ Database


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 14, 2022)

Da*tab*ase  ~   Tableful


----------



## Sparky (Sep 15, 2022)

Ta*ble*ful ~ Bleached


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 16, 2022)

Ble*ach*ed  ~  Achiever


----------



## Sparky (Sep 16, 2022)

A*chi*ever ~ Chicaned


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 16, 2022)

Chi*can*ed  ~  Cannibal


----------



## Sparky (Sep 17, 2022)

C*ann*ibal ~ Announce


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 17, 2022)

Anno*unc*e  ~   Uncalled


----------



## Sparky (Sep 18, 2022)

Un*cal*led ~ Calamari


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 19, 2022)

Ca*lam*ari   ~   Laminate


----------



## Sparky (Sep 20, 2022)

La*min*ate ~ Minstrel


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 23, 2022)

Min*str*el  ~   Stricken


----------



## Sparky (Sep 23, 2022)

S*tri*cken ~ Triplets


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 23, 2022)

Tri*ple*ts   ~   Pleasant


----------



## Sparky (Sep 24, 2022)

P*lea*sant ~ Leathery


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 24, 2022)

Le*ath*ery  ~  Athletic


----------



## Sparky (Sep 25, 2022)

Ath*let*ic ~ Lethargy


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 27, 2022)

Le*tha*rgy  ~   Thankful


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 27, 2022)

*Tha*nkful ~ Thatch


----------



## Sparky (Sep 27, 2022)

T*han*kful ~ Hangover


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 27, 2022)

Han*gov*er   ~  Governor


----------



## Sparky (Sep 28, 2022)

Go*ver*nor ~ Vergence


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 29, 2022)

Verg*enc*e ~ Encroach


----------



## Sparky (Sep 29, 2022)

En*cro*ach ~ Crooning


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 30, 2022)

C*roo*ning  ~   Roofline


----------



## Sparky (Oct 1, 2022)

Roo*fli*ne ~ Flinched


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 2, 2022)

F*lin*ched  ~   Linoleum


----------



## Sparky (Oct 3, 2022)

L*ino*leum ~ Inotrope


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 3, 2022)

Inotrope   ~    Tropical


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 3, 2022)

Tro*pic*al ~ Pictures


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 4, 2022)

Pict*ure*s  ~   Urethane


----------



## Sparky (Oct 4, 2022)

Ur*eth*ane ~ Ethereal


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 5, 2022)

Eth*ere*al  ~  Eremitic


----------



## Sparky (Oct 6, 2022)

E*rem*itic ~ Remaster


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 6, 2022)

Rem*ast*er ~  Asterisk


----------



## Sparky (Oct 7, 2022)

A*ste*risk ~ Stearate


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 7, 2022)

Stearate ~ *Tea*rdrop


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 9, 2022)

Tear*dro*p  ~  Drowsily


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 9, 2022)

Drow*sil*y ~ Silliness


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 10, 2022)

Silli*nes*s  ~  Nestlike


----------



## Sparky (Oct 10, 2022)

N*est*like ~ Estimate


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 11, 2022)

E*sti*mate  ~  Stingray


----------



## Sparky (Oct 12, 2022)

S*tin*gray ~ Tinplate


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 12, 2022)

Tin*pla*te  ~  Platypus


----------



## Sparky (Oct 13, 2022)

P*lat*ypus ~ Lathered


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 15, 2022)

L*ath*ered  ~   Athletic


----------



## Sparky (Oct 15, 2022)

Ath*let*ic~ Lethargy


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 16, 2022)

Leth*arg*y  ~   Argument


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 16, 2022)

Le*tha*rgy - Thankful


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 17, 2022)

T*han*kful  ~  Handroll


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 17, 2022)

Han*dro*ll ~ Drooling


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2022)

D*roo*ling   ~  Roofline


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 19, 2022)

Roo*fli*ne - Flicker


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2022)

F*lic*ker  ~  Licorice


----------



## Sparky (Oct 19, 2022)

Li*cor*ice ~ Corelate


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 20, 2022)

Core*lat*e  ~  Latchkey


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 20, 2022)

Latch*key* ~  Keysters


----------



## Sparky (Oct 24, 2022)

Key*ste*rs ~ Stealage


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 24, 2022)

S*tea*lage  ~  Teahouse


----------



## Sparky (Oct 25, 2022)

Tea*hou*se ~ Houseman


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 26, 2022)

Ho*use*man  ~  Usefully


----------



## Sparky (Oct 26, 2022)

*Use*fully ~ Username


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 26, 2022)

Username - *Ame*rican


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 27, 2022)

*Ameri*can  ~  Merchant


----------



## Sparky (Oct 27, 2022)

Mer*cha*nt ~ Charisma


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 27, 2022)

Cha*ris*ma ~ Riskiest


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2022)

Ris*kie*st   ~   Kielbasa


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 28, 2022)

Kiel*bas*a ~ Basement


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2022)

Ba*sem*ent  ~  Semester


----------



## Sparky (Oct 29, 2022)

Se*mes*ter ~ Messaged


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2022)

Mes*sag*ed  ~  Sagittal


----------



## Sparky (Oct 30, 2022)

S*agi*ttal ~ Agitator


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 31, 2022)

Agi*tat*or  ~   Tattered


----------



## Sparky (Oct 31, 2022)

Tat*ter*ed ~ Teraflop


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 31, 2022)

Teraf*lop*  ~   Lopsided


----------



## Sparky (Nov 1, 2022)

Lopsided ~ Sidestep


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2022)

Si*des*tep  ~   Designer


----------



## Sparky (Nov 3, 2022)

De*sig*ner ~ Signaled


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 3, 2022)

Signaled - Gnarlier


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2022)

G*nar*lier ~  Narcotic


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 3, 2022)

N*arc*otic - Archives


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 4, 2022)

Archi*ves*  ~   Vesicate


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 4, 2022)

Vesi*cat*e ~ Caterer


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 4, 2022)

Caterer - Terminus


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 4, 2022)

Ter*min*us  ~  Minstrel


----------



## Sparky (Nov 4, 2022)

M*ins*trel ~ Instance


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 4, 2022)

Instance - Ancestor


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 4, 2022)

Anc*est*or  ~  Estimate


----------



## Sparky (Nov 5, 2022)

Es*tim*ate ~ Timeline


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 5, 2022)

Ti*mel*ine - Smelting


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 7, 2022)

S*mel*ting  ~  Melamine


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 7, 2022)

M*ela*mine - Elevated


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2022)

El*eva*ted  ~   Evacuate


----------



## Sparky (Nov 10, 2022)

E*vac*uate ~ Vacation


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2022)

V*aca*tion  ~  Academic


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 12, 2022)

Aca*dem*ic ~ Demolded


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2022)

Demol*ded * ~  Dedicate


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 13, 2022)

Dedi*cat*e ~  Catcalls


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 15, 2022)

Cat*cal*ls  ~  Calabash


----------



## Sparky (Nov 15, 2022)

Ca*lab*ash ~ Labrador


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 15, 2022)

L*abr*ador  ~   Abrasive


----------



## Sparky (Nov 16, 2022)

A*bra*sive ~ Braggart


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 17, 2022)

Brag*gar*t  ~   Gardenia


----------



## Sparky (Nov 17, 2022)

Gar*den*ia ~ Dentinal


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 18, 2022)

Den*tin*al   ~   Tinsmith


----------



## Sparky (Nov 18, 2022)

T*ins*mith ~ Inscribe


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 18, 2022)

In*scr*ibe  ~   Scramble


----------



## Sparky (Nov 19, 2022)

S*cra*mble ~ Cratered


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 19, 2022)

Cr*ate*red   ~  Atenolol


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2022)

A*ten*olol ~ Tenement


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 21, 2022)

Te*nem*ent  ~   Nematode


----------



## Sparky (Nov 21, 2022)

Ne*mat*ode ~ Matching


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 22, 2022)

Mat*chi*ng  ~  Chimeric


----------



## Sparky (Nov 22, 2022)

Chi*mer*ic ~ Meringue


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2022)

Me*rin*gue  ~   Ringtail


----------



## Sparky (Nov 23, 2022)

R*ing*tail ~ Ingested


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2022)

Ing*est*ed  ~   Estimate


----------



## Sparky (Nov 27, 2022)

Es*tim*ate ~ Timeline


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 29, 2022)

Ti*mel*ine  ~  Meltdown


----------



## Sparky (Nov 30, 2022)

Melt*dow*n ~ Dowelled


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 2, 2022)

Dow*ell*ed  ~   Elliptic


----------



## Sparky (Dec 2, 2022)

El*lip*tic ~ Lipliner


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 5, 2022)

Lipl*ine*r  ~   Inedible


----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2022)

In*edi*ble ~ Editable


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 5, 2022)

E*dit*able  ~   Ditherer


----------



## Sparky (Dec 6, 2022)

Di*the*rer ~ Theremin


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 7, 2022)

Ther*emi*n  ~   Emigrate


----------



## Sparky (Dec 7, 2022)

E*mig*rate ~ Migrated


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2022)

Mig*rat*ed   ~   Rational


----------



## Sparky (Dec 10, 2022)

*Rat*ional ~ Rateable


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 10, 2022)

Ra*tea*ble  ~  Tearable


----------



## Sparky (Dec 11, 2022)

Te*ara*ble ~ Arachnid


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 11, 2022)

A*rac*hnid  ~   Rachitis


----------



## Sparky (Dec 12, 2022)

Ra*chi*tis ~ Chinbone


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 12, 2022)

Chin*bon*e  ~ Boneless


----------



## Sparky (Dec 13, 2022)

Bon*ele*ss ~ Elephant


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2022)

Ele*pha*nt  ~   Pharmacy


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2022)

Phar*mac*y ~ Macerate


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2022)

Mace*rat*e ~   Rational


----------



## Sparky (Dec 16, 2022)

*Rat*ional ~ Rateable


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 16, 2022)

Ra*tea*ble  ~  Teaspoon


----------



## Sparky (Dec 17, 2022)

Tea*spo*on ~ Spouting


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 18, 2022)

Sp*outi*ng  ~   Outclass


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2022)

Out*cla*ss ~ Clarence


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 19, 2022)

Cla*ren*ce  ~  Renovate


----------



## Sparky (Dec 20, 2022)

R*eno*vate ~ Enophile


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 23, 2022)

En*oph*ile  ~   Ophidian


----------



## Sparky (Dec 25, 2022)

Op*hid*ian ~ Hideaway


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 25, 2022)

Hi*dea*way  ~   Dearborn


----------



## Sparky (Dec 26, 2022)

De*arb*orn ~ Arboreal


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 29, 2022)

*Arb*oreal   ~   Arbalest


----------



## Sparky (Dec 29, 2022)

Ar*bal*est ~ Balanced


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 30, 2022)

Ba*lan*ced  ~  Lancelot


----------



## Sparky (Dec 30, 2022)

Lan*cel*ot ~ Celeriac


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 31, 2022)

C*ele*riac  ~   Election


----------



## Sparky (Dec 31, 2022)

E*lec*tion ~ Lechered


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 31, 2022)

Le*che*red  ~  Chemical


----------



## Sparky (Jan 2, 2023)

C*hem*ical ~ Hematoma


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 4, 2023)

He*mat*oma   ~  Maternal


----------



## Sparky (Jan 5, 2023)

Ma*ter*nal ~ Teraflop


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 6, 2023)

Te*raf*lop  ~  Raftered


----------



## Sparky (Jan 6, 2023)

Raf*ter*ed ~ Terminus


----------



## JustBonee (Saturday at 10:05 AM)

Ter*min*us   ~   Ministry


----------



## Sparky (Sunday at 11:56 AM)

Mini*str*y ~ Stranger


----------



## JustBonee (Monday at 11:57 AM)

S*tra*nger  ~   Traction


----------



## Sparky (Tuesday at 11:59 AM)

T*rac*tion ~ Racemate


----------



## JustBonee (Tuesday at 1:23 PM)

Ra*cem*ate  ~  Cemetery


----------



## Sparky (Wednesday at 10:27 AM)

Ce*met*ery ~ Metallic


----------



## JustBonee (Wednesday at 12:38 PM)

Metallic ~  Allegory


----------



## Sparky (Yesterday at 10:19 AM)

Al*leg*ory ~ Legalise


----------



## JustBonee (Yesterday at 12:05 PM)

Le*gal*ise ~ Galactic


----------



## Sparky (34 minutes ago)

G*ala*ctic ~ Alarmist


----------

